# Movies (reverse alphabetically)



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Zoolander


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Young Guns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Men


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Weird Science.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

V for Vendetta


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Underworld


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taps


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Star Wars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Dawn


----------



## John19 (Mar 14, 2009)

Quantum of Solace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Planet of the Apes


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Orange County


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

New Jack City


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Monster


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Lord of the Rings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

King Kong


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Jaws


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Into the Wild


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Happy Gilmore


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Gremlins


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Fargo


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

Elephant Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Die Hard


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

Constantine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Snake Moan


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Ace Ventura: Pet Detective


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zack and Miri Make a Porno


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Young Frankenstein


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

xXx


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Village, The


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Underworld


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tremors


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Sense & Sensibility


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Resident Evil


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Quicksand


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Pan's Labryinth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

October Sky


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Never Ending Story


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Mrs. Doubtfire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Live Free or Die Hard


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Karate Kid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jeepers Creepers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Independence Day


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Home Alone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gremlins


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Friday Night Lights


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Eraserhead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Children Of Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bedazzled


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

American Beauty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zulu Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You, Me and Dupree


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

X-Men


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

War of the Worlds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Sky


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Under Siege


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Trainspotting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Rain Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen of the Damned, The


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Planes, Trains and Automobiles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Million Years B.C.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Never say Never


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Multiplicity


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Last Samurai, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killing Me Softly


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Jumper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Incredibles, The


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Hackers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gia


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Fight Club


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Elf


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Disturbia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cube


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Boondock Saints


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Animal House


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zapped!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Young Guns


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Xiu Xiu: The Sent Down Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waiting for Guffman


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Velvet Goldmine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

U.S. Marshals


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Terminator


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Serenity


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Requiem for a Dream


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quo Vadis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Puppet Master


----------



## beyondbettyjean (Jan 1, 2009)

O Brother, Where Art Thou?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Been Kissed


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Matrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lethal Weapon


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Karate Kid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Johnny Mnemonic


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Inside Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hondo


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Friday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eight Legged Freaks


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Distrubia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

City Slickers


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Beauty and the Beast


----------



## Adelleda (Apr 14, 2009)

Aladdin


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Zu Warrior


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You're a Good Man Charlie Brown


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

X-Mem Origins Wolerine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watership Down


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

V for Vendetta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Urban Cowboy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thelma and Louise


----------



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Remember the Titans


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Quantum of Solace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pretty Boy Floyd


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

orgazmo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Natural Born Killers


----------



## mardy423 (Aug 27, 2008)

Mafia!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Once Upon a Time in America


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

L = Lost Boys

Reverse = backwards


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Kung Fu Hustle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jailhouse Rock


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Inside Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hard Candy


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Garden State


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Encino Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Da Vinci Code, The


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Cable Guy, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bambi


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

AI


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie Aftermath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

Zombie Aftermath


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Yes Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Men Origins: Wolverine


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

War Games


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Van Helsing


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*U*nderworld


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trinity Is Still My Name


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*s*tar wars !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rocky Horror Picture Show, The


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Queen of the Damned


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Puppet Master


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Oliver, the musical


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Another Teen Movie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Matrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Legend


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*K*arate Kid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Visiting


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Ilsa: She-Wolf of the SS


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hearts in Bondage


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Grumpy old men.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*E*lf


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Dumbo.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cruel Intentions


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Body Double


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Angel-A


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Zack and Miri Make a Porno


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Can Count on Me


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

X-Men Origins: Wolverine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waking Ned Devine


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

V for Vendetta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultraviolet


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Trainspotting


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Sin City


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reaping, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

Reaping, The


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Queen of the Damned


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paradise Road


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Ocean's Eleven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Name of the Rose, The


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

My Side of the Mountain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lady Jane


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

(Bump)

Lady Jane


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*K *iller, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joyride


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*I *ron Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Habitat


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*G *oonies

"HEYYYY YOOOOOY GUYYYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fast Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Elf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Demolition Man


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Clerks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boogie Nights


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*A* Aliens
best movie of the four


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie Lake


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Young Guns


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

X-Men


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

West Side Story


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

V For Vendetta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uptown Girls


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Transformers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Showgirls


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*R * Rain Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quicksilver


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Pan’s Labyrinth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Now and Than


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mars Attacks!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

L.A. Confidential


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kangaroo Jack


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Journey to the Center of the Earth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Idle Hands


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Galaxy Quest


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enter the Dragon


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Disaster Movie


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

Citizen Kane


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bangkok Dangerous


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

AVP aliens vs predator


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoned In


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Yours Sincerely


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

XXX: State of the Union


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

W


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vicious Kind, The


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Undercover Brother


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

They Died with Their Boots On


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Sin City


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reindeer Games


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Queen of the Damned


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Phat Girlz


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

One Froggy Evening


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Norbit


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Mr. Magorium's Wonder Emporium


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lords of Dogtown


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Kiss of the Dragon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Judge Dredd


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Incredible Hulk, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

He Died with a Felafel in His Hand


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Gone with the Wind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fifth Element, The


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

E.T.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deadly Little Secrets


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

Closer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beerfest


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Apocalypse Now


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zapatas Bande


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You've Got Mail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Men: The Last Stand


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*W -* WarGames


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Very Long Engagement, A


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unfaithfully Yours


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Titanic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scream


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

Rashomon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quantum of Solace


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Popeye


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Minute To Nine


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Night at the Roxbury, A


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Malibu's Most Wanted


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Lion King


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kate & Leopold


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Jawbreaker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Idiocracy


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Hitch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Get Carter


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Employee of the Month


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Donnie Darko


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cannonball Run, The


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Blade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aeon Flux


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zindaggi Rocks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Young Frankenstein


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Wayne's World


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Velocity of Gary, The


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

Underworld


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tara Road


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

Se7en


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raising Helen


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Quills


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Play it to the Bone


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Octo....you know. :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Novocaine


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mr. Mom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Life is Beautiful


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

kiss kiss bang


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jacob's Ladder


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

It


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

He's Just Not That Into You


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Goonies, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Feast of Love


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Elephant man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dracula: Dead and Loving It


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

City Slickers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Barbarella


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Action Jackson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zeus and Roxanne


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Young Guns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X From Outer Space


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Waterworld


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vampire Vixens from Venus


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Unbreakable


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Then She Found Me


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Speed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Race You to the Bottom


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quicksilver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paranoid Park


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Out of Africa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nearing Grace


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Meet the Fockers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Logan's Run


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Killing Fields, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Like Heaven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Havana Nights: Dirty Dancing 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fast Food Nation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dreamers, The


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Chasing Amy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Being John Malkovich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Bridge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bump

Zero Bridge


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You Only Live Twice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Files: I Want to Believe, The


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Wall-E


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Venus Beauty Institute


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Untouchables


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

They Shoot Horses, Don't They?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Star Wars: episode IV A New Hope


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Planet


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Queen of the Damned


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Penelope


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Oliver! (the musical)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ninth Gate, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My Bloody Valentine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lawrence of Arabia


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

King and I, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jawbreaker


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Indian in the Cupboard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hondo


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Gang Related


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fantastic Voyage


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

E.T.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dancing at the Blue Iguana


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Contact


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Better Than Chocolate


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Aliens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zerophilia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You Only Live Twice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Men: The Last Stand


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Weird Science


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Van Helsing


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Underworld


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tank Girl


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

Star Trek


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Resident Evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet American, The


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Pretty Persuasion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old Dogs


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Never Back Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Man Who Wasn't There, The


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Look Who's Talking


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiss the Girls


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jet Set


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Imaginary Heroes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Home Alone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ginger Snaps: Unleashed


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Fifth Element, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eurotrip


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dune


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Carrie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bull Durham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ace Ventura: When Nature Calls


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Zu Warriors from the Magic Mountain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yonkers Joe


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

X Files: I Want to Believe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Water Drops on Burning Rocks


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Vertigo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Skin of the City


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Taxi Driver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Satan's Little Helper


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Terminator


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^This one is in reverse order MM 

Quiet, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pink Panther, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

OOPS!

Ordinary People


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nowhereland


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Matrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lady Chatterley


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kiss of Death


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jason Goes to Hell: The Final Friday


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Incredible Journey (the)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Half Past Dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gigli :duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fast Food, Fast Women


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Capturing the Friedmans


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Big


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Accidental Husband, The


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

Zoolander


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Young Black Stallion, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

X-Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waltzing Anna


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Van Helsing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undercover Brother


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Trainspotting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spun


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Reign Over Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quills


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Pineapple Express


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Over Her Dead Body


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Next


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Man About Town


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiss of the Dragon


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Juno


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Isn't She Great


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Hunt for Red October


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gift, The


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Fight Club


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

eXistenZ


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Darkness Swallowed, A


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Crash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful People


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

American Beauty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zindaggi Rocks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Kill Me


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

X Files: Fight The Future


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waist Deep


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

X Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Water Drops on Burning Rocks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanya on 42nd Street


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

Underdog


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Twister


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Serenity


----------



## milkyx (Jul 26, 2009)

Requiem for a Dream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarter Life Crisis


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Perfume: The Story of a Murderer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old Man Bebo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

New Jack City? (Is that the name of it?) :stu


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Mighty Morphin Power Rangers: The Movie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Laughing Policeman, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiss Kiss Bang Bang


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Jumanji


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Itty Bitty Titty Committee


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Hollow Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going Against Fate


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Forest Gump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Event Horizon


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

Dogma


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Chinatown


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Big


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Arachnophobia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zathura


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Young Frankenstein


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Files: I Want to Believe, The


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Waterworld


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Valentino: The Last Emperor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unknown White Male


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Terminator


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Seven Times Lucky


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Rainman


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quiz Show


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Piccadilly Jim


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ocean's 28.6 (I mean Eleven) :lol.
It sure felt like 28.6.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Nell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Martian Child


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Liebestraum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kythera


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Jumanji


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Think I Love My Wife


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Hitch


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Goobye Girl, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fatal Attraction


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Endless Love


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

D , dumbo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Canadian Bacon


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

B, Bambi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Agent Cody Banks 2: Destination London


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

z, Zathura


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yonkers Joe


----------



## Violette (Aug 21, 2005)

X-Men


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Wall-e


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vertical Ray of the Sun


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Ulee's Gold


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

T, Tron


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shallow Hal


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

R, resident evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Chaos


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Public Enemies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Office Tigers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Phenomenon


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Nphenomenon:no


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

m, Matrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ladies Tailor


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

K, karate kid 
(double k's)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack and Jill vs. the World


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

Independence Day.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hair High


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

Get Carter (1971 British gangster film with Michael Caine, NOT the Hollywood remake!)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Far From Heaven


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

E.T.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Blue World


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

Casablanca


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Beetlejuice


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

Amélie


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Ziegfeld Follies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Young Adam


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Xanadu


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

War of the worlds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vertical Ray of the Sun


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

the Untouchables


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Superman


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

Repo The Genetic Opera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Chaos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ogre, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New in Town


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

Murder at 1600


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

Kickboxer


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

Jumanji


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

Indiana Jones


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Harold and Maude, again.


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

Glimmer Man


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Falling Down


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

Exit Wounds


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

Cyber Tracker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Big Bad Swim, The


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

Across the Universe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zozo


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Yellow Submarine* 
That counts, yeah?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

X-Men


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Waterworld


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

V for Vendetta


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Up in the air


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

There Will Be Blood


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Shawshank Redemption


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ricochet


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Quantum of Solace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Phantom Love


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Officer and a Gentleman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ninth Gate, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mambo Kings


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

The Last King of Scotland


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

Kingpin.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Jennifer's Body


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Igby Goes Down


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hamburger Hill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ghost in the Shell 2: Innocence


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Finding nemo


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Eraserhead


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Dog Day Afternoon


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Coneheads


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Beach Blanket Bingo


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

All Things Fair


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoned In


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Youth In Revolt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Games 3D: The Movie


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Wicker Man(the original)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Virgin Territory


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Unbreakable


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This Film Is Not Yet Rated


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Shadow of a Doubt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Riding Giants


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Quiz Show


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Pulp Fiction


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Officer and Gentleman


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

New Jack City


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Maid in Manhattan


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Lion King


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kibera Kid


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Jaws


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

In The Blue


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Harry Potter (Not sure which one, haven't followed the series).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girlfriend Experience, The


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Forrest Gump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Euro Pudding


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Dog Soldiers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

City by the Sea


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Beetlejuice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alphabet Killer, The


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Zombieland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Beautiful Cul de Sac Home


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

X-Files, the movie


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wind in the Willows.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

V for Vendetta


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ulterior Motives


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

The A-Team.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Schindler's List


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Riddick Trilogy


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Quarantine


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

rainman


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^You should be at P since we're posting movies alphabetically in reverse order =P


Once upon a time in China


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Night of the Living Dead? :stu


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Mission Impossible


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Le Libertin


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Kingdom, The


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Last of the Mohicans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Illegal Tender


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

HellBoy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gigli :lol


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Fast and Furious.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Donnie Darko


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Chinatown


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Bee Movie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Alpha Dog


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Zorro


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Young Einstein


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

X-Men


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

woman is the future of man


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Varsity Blues


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Up


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Total Recall


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Selena


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Raising Arizona


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Queen


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Police Academy (the set)


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Omega Man


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Never Say Never Again


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Mean Girls


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Legally Blonde


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Kick a s s


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Jersey Girl


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Hannibal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Get Rich or Die Tryin'


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Forgetting Sarah Marshall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Event Horizon


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Departed, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Casper


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Big


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Armageddon


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

Zombieland.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Young Einstein.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Games 3D: The Movie


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Waterworld


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Virus Undead


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Up in the Air


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Terminator


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Sex and the City II (MAY 27THHH)


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Remember The Titans

(eeeeeee.... about SatC... can't wait... my bad/guilty pleasure)


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Queen of the Damned


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Poseidon Adventure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Opportunists, The


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Nine Months


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Midnight Meat Train, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Last of the Mohicans


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

K-Pax


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jurassic Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In the Realms of the Unreal


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hamburger Hill


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Goodwill Hunting


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Fright Night


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Domestic Disturbance


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Catch me if you can


----------



## Earth Angel (Jun 2, 2010)

Bambi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aviator, The


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Zombieland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Young Black Stallion, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Men Origins: Wolverine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Warm Water Under a Red Bridge


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

V for Vendetta


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Under Seige


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turn the River


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Sabrina


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Recon 2020: The Caprini Massacre


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Quills


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Poseidon


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Othello


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Midnight Express


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

LA Confidential


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Kill Bill


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Jumanji


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Ice Age


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Hellraiser


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Ghostbusters


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Face Off


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

East of Eden


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Donnie Darko


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Casualties of War


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Basketball Diaries


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Ace Ventura: Pet Detective


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zoolander?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

You Got Served


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

xXx


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Waterworld


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

V for Vandetta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Skin of the City


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Trainspotting


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Sahara


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Riding Alone for Thousands of Miles


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Quadrophenia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peaceful Warrior


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Once upon a time in China


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Natural Born Killers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Material Girls


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lethal Weapon


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Kill Bill


----------



## apartment7 (Aug 25, 2007)

Juno


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Invictus


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Hairspray


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Girls Just Want to Have Fun


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fast and the Furious


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

East of Eden


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Down and Out in Beverly Hills


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Castaway


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Barbarella


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Avatar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie Girl: The Movie


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

You


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

xXx


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Waking Ned


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

V for Vandetta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Upside of Anger, The


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Trainspotting


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Selena


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

Resident Evil


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quo Vadis


----------



## anx1ety (Aug 16, 2010)

Pursuit Of Happyness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Open Water 2: Adrift


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

Nine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Midnight Meat Train, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Love Story


----------



## anx1ety (Aug 16, 2010)

King Kong


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jurassic Park


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

Inception.


----------



## anx1ety (Aug 16, 2010)

Half Baked


----------



## timetopretend (Aug 6, 2010)

Gigli rofl


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Fast and Furious


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything Strange and New


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Death at a Funeral


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Cat on a Hot Tin Roof


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Basic Instinct


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Armageddon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoned In


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

You, Me and Dupree


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

X-Men


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Waterloo


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Vanilla Sky


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Untouchables


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Texas Chainsaw Massacre


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Speed


----------



## meepmeep (Aug 18, 2010)

Toystory


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

Remember Me.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Quantum of Solace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Omen III: The Final Conflict


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Niagara


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Men Who Stare at Goats, The


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Love Nest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Knocked Up


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Jason X.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll Come Running


----------



## Not Like Them (Jul 2, 2009)

Highlander


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Golden Bowl, The


----------



## Not Like Them (Jul 2, 2009)

F.A.R.T.: The Movie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evan Almighty


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Demolition man


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Calamity Jane


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Brokeback Mountain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Adventures of Pluto Nash, The


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Zoolander


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Youngblood


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

X-men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Countess, The


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

V for Vandetta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unforeseen, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Then She Found Me


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Saw


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Running Man


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Quadrophenia


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Poseidon Adventure


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

O Brother, Where Art Thou?


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

No Direction Home


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Metropolis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Girl Blue


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

kill bill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Journey to the End of the Night


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

IT


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hannah Takes the Stairs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Godzilla Raids Again


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Forrest Gump


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Donnie Darko


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

Cable Guy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Barking Water


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

Avatar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zabriskie Point


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

Young People F*cking


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Games 3D: The Movie


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Wall-e


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Valkyrie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Untouchables


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taxi Driver


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Solaris


----------



## kiasockmonkey (Dec 13, 2010)

Red


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Chaos


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Patriot Games


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

Orgasmo


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Nosferatu


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Mannequin


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

Lost in translation


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Karate Kid


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Jurassic Park


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Iron Man 2


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

Hellboy


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Gangster Number 1


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

F... Freaky Friday

double F's 
( i think i should score more points )


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Elf :lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

D ... Dark Crystal, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Confessions of a Female Monk


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Beavis and Butthead Do America


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alien From L.A.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zorro, the Mask of


----------



## tookie (Dec 31, 2010)

young frankenstein


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

X, Doctor


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Westworld


----------



## tookie (Dec 31, 2010)

virgin ghost


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

U ... Uhf !


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Taken


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Stand By Me <3<3


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ricochet


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Quantum of Solace


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Private Benjamin


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

O ... Oliver ! (musical)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nuts


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Momento


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lord of the Rings


----------



## much2muse (Jan 2, 2011)

Kill Bill.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Just Cause


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

I Am Legend


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Hankock (I dont know how it's spelled)


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Goodfellas


----------



## tookie (Dec 31, 2010)

fried green tomatoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Executive Decision


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Dementia 13


----------



## tookie (Dec 31, 2010)

case 39


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bride of Re-Animator


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Airplane


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Airplane


Great movie!

Zodiac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Must Be the Wolf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Files, The: I Want to Believe


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Willy Wonka and The Chocolate Factory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vampire Secrets


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Usual Suspects


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Terminator


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Stand By Me :heart


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Requiem for a Dream<3


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Quantum of Solace


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Poltergeist, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Our Lips Are Sealed


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Mercury Rising


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Leprechaun, The (Dub come back :cry)


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Kingdom Of Heaven


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Jurassic Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Blues


----------



## vegetarian (Dec 30, 2010)

Hostel


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Gladiator




could watch it again and again


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Forest Gump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Election


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Diabolique


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chocolate Underground


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Bulletproof Monk


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

A Bronx Tale


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Zoolander


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

You Can Count on Me


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

X-Men


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Wall-E


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Van Helsing


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Under The Tuscan Sun


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Transformers.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Some like it Hot


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Robin Hood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quest for Camelot


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Princess Bride


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Out of the Blue


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

New Jack City


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Magnolia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Leviathan


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Kiss of the Dragon


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Jarhead


----------



## Madbritt (Nov 12, 2008)

Invictus


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Hotel Rwanda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ghosts of Girlfriends Past


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fast and the Furious 26


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Enemy Of The State


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

Dangerous Liasons


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Christine


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Babel


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Armageddon


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Zack and Miri Make A Porno


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Youngblood


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

XXX: State Of The Union


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

Wedding Singer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xinghua, The Story Of


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Watchmen


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Valkyrie


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

Up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tell Me Do You Miss Me


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Stand By Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Run After Me Until I Catch You


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Quicksilver


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Princess Bride


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Once More, My Darling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing But Trouble


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Matilda


----------



## Chelllliiee (Mar 22, 2011)

Limitless.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Kill Bill


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

Jaws


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Inception


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hamburger Hill


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

Ghost


----------



## jjbnum3 (Nov 12, 2003)

Full metal Jacket


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Escape From Alcatraz


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

Dirty Dancing


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

Chicken Run


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Battle Beyond the Stars


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Air force one


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombies of the Stratosphere


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

You Can Count on Me


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

X-Men Origins: Wolverine


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Wall-E


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Van Wilder


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Ultraviolet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

That Summer of White Roses


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

The Safety of Objects (June 5/03)


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Sahara


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ricochet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Days in Clichy


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Platoon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Outsiders


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

Notebook, The


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Monsters Ball


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Live Like a Cop, Die Like a Man


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Kramer vs. Kramer


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Joe Dirt


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ice Age


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Home Alone


----------



## half jaw (Mar 25, 2011)

Goodfellas


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Final Destination


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Exorcist, The


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Disturbia


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

Cashback


----------



## half jaw (Mar 25, 2011)

Blood Feast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aching Hearts


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zorro


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

You've got mail


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

X-Men Origins: Wolverine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where the Green Ants Dream


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

V for Vendetta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unseeing Eyes


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Toy Story


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Some Like It Hot


----------



## half jaw (Mar 25, 2011)

Rosemary's Baby


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Quadrophenia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pulp Fiction


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Once Upon a Time in America


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Never Been Kissed


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

My Fair Lady


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lost City of the Jungle


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Killing Fields


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jumpin' at the Boneyard


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Inception


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hop


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Grease


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Fight Club


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Encino Man


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Donnie Darko


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cabin Fever 2: Spring Fever


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Blackhawk Down


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Annie Hall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zufallbringen


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Yogi Bear


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

X- Men


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Watership Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Varan the Unbelievable


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Twilight of the Cockroaches


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Rain Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick and the Dead, The


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Pride and Prejudice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Omen, the :evil :lol


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Lion King, The


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Knocked Up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Juno


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Incredibles, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hannah Takes the Stairs


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Girls just want to have fun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fairy Dust


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

End of Days


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Duck Soup


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Cujo


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Breakfast at Tiffany's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alice in Acidland


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Zoolander


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

You, Me and Dupree


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

X-Men


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)

Waterworld (remember that?)


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Very Bad Things


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Untouchables


----------



## rainshadow (May 11, 2011)

tristan & isolde


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Something's Gotta Give


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ride the Divide


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Quatermass and the Pit

Trooper


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Must Live Dangerously


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

New Jack City


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Music from another room


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Last Legion, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Klondike Fever


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Jailhouse Rock


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Independence Day


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Hancock

Trooper


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Gangs Of New York


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fast and the Furious


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Enter the Dragon

Trooper


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Dracula, Dead and Loving It


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Cabin Fever


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Beetle Juice

Trooper


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Arachnophobia


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Zathura


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Better Watch Out


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

X-Men


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

What Dreams May Come


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Valentine's Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncommon Valor


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Twilight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Schizoid


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Rocky Horror Picture Show, The


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Quadrophenia


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Pan's Labyrinth

Trooper


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

*Ocean's Eleven* (1960)


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Nanny McPhee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Monster from Green Hell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping Mum


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Jurassic Park!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Idiot Love


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

*Harold and Maude* (1971)


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Godfather (The)

Trooper


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Four Christmases


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

East side story


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Dumb and Dumber :lol

Trooper


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Clueless


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Back to the Future

Trooper


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Air Force One


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zoolander


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

You've got mail


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

xXx (2002)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Waterworld :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Valet Girls


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

ultraviolet


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Ten Commandments, The


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Shine


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Red dragon


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Quadrophenia


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Psycho


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest

Trooper


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Nights in Rodanthe


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Matilda


----------



## rainshadow (May 11, 2011)

Last King of Scotland


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

K - 9


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Jack frost


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

inkheart


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Half baked


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Gigi


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Four Brothers


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Easy A


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Dazed and Confused


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Chinatown


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Borat


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

A Clockwork Orange


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Zoolander


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Yojimbo


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

X men


----------



## rainshadow (May 11, 2011)

white christmas


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

V For Vendetta


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

Ultraviolet


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

The Science of Sleep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Slave Girls from Beyond Infinity


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Rosemary's Baby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quicker Than the Eye


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Primal Fear


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Once Upon a Time in Mexico


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

New Jack City


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Mean Girls


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Lars and The Real Girl


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Keeping the Faith


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Jeepers Creepers


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

In his life: The John Lennon Story


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hell Canyon Outlaws


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Goodfellas


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Fletch


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

eagles claw


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Dog Day Afternoon


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Crimson Tide


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Bridget Jones' Diary


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Atonement


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Zombieland


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Yojimbo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X From Outer Space


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

white noise


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Videodrome


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Uncle Tom's Cabin


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Tank Girl


----------



## PaFfanatic (Oct 18, 2010)

Taken


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Raging Bull

_(r was skipped)_


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Platoon


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

October Sky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing to Declare


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Mamma Mia!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Leaving Las Vegas


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Koyaanisqatsi


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

JFK

*allcaps*


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

In Bruges


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Heat


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Gone Baby Gone


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Fiddler on the Roof


----------



## RoseAngel23 (Jun 2, 2011)

Ella Enchanted


----------



## rainshadow (May 11, 2011)

Doc Hollywood


----------



## RoseAngel23 (Jun 2, 2011)

Castaway


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Breakfast Club, The


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Angel A


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zu Warrior


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Young Frankenstein


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zoolander


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Where the wild things are


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Vulgar


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Ugly Truth, The


----------



## rainshadow (May 11, 2011)

Sling Blade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Racing with the Moon


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Quarantine


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Paulie Shore is Dead :lol


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Other Boleyn Girl, The


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Network


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Manos: The Hands of Fate


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Little Sweetheart


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Kinsey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jennifer 8


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I Am Sam


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

How to lose a guy in 10 days.


----------



## Chaos Plus (Jun 10, 2011)

Ghost Busters II


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Face Off


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Elf


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Charlie Wilson's War


----------



## rainshadow (May 11, 2011)

Boys on the Side


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Zoolander


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Yentl


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

X-Man


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

West Side Story


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

V for Vendetta


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Untouchables


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Trainspotting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Rain Man


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Paranormal Activity


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Naked Gun, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mr. Mom


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Kingpin


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Jack the Bear


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Hannibal


----------



## rainshadow (May 11, 2011)

Forrest Gump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evil She Devil


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Casablanca


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Big Trouble in Little China


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Amistad


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Zoolander


----------



## Mileena (Apr 11, 2011)

X-Files, The 
( do articles count?)


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

V for Vendetta


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Unfaithful


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Texas Chainsaw Massacre


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Shrek.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Revolt of the Dragon


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Quadrophenia


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Night At The Museum


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Midnight Cowboy


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Last Song, The


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Jacob's Ladder


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Inception


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Hollywood Ending


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Green Mile, The


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Fantastic Four


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Eight Men Out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Demolition Man


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Cars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boogie Nights


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Anna Karenina


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Zodiac


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

You Again


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

X-Men: First Class


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Wall - E


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Vicky Cristina Barcelona


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Toy Story


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Serpico


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Run Lola Run


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Quiet American


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Picture Perfect


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Froggy Evening


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Ninth Gate, The


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Maid in Manhattan


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Kill Bill


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Lovely Bones, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jumanji


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Inception


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Hangover, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gigli :lol


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Erin Brockovich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Disaster Movie


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Airplane


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Zack and Miri Make a Porno


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

You Only Live Twice


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

X2


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

War and Peace


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Very Bad Things


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Up


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Tommy


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Sophie's Choice


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Ratatouille


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Queen, The


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Primal Fear


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

On the Waterfront


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Never Say Never Again


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Metal: A Headbanger's Journey


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Léon (The Professional)


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Kingdom of Heaven


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Joe Dirt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Incredible Hulk, The


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Hairspray


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Get Carter


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Fantastic Mr. Fox, The


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Elizabethtown


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Dangerous Liaisons


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

Can't Hardly Wait


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Biloxi Blues


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

About Schmidt


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

Zombieland


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

You've got mail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waking Ned Devine


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Varsity Blues


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

U-571


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Taxi Driver


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Summer Rental


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Quiz Show


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Pulp Fiction


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Minute To Nine


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Never Say Never Again


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Mamma Mia!


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Limey, The


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Karate Kid, The


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Jumanji


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Inglourious Basterds


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Horton Hears a Who


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind

_(finally, existing online clips!)_


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

Duma


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Cape Fear


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Behind Enemy Lines


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Zookeeper


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

You, Me and Dupree


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Xanadu


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

Where the Wild Things Are


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Unbreakable


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Tree of Life, The


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Snow Falling on Cedars


----------



## invisible girl (Jun 25, 2011)

River of no return


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Quadrophenia


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Pretty Woman


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Ordinary People


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

New Waterford Girl


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Man on the Moon


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Last Song, The


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Lost Boys


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Karate Kid


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Jazz Singer, The


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Heist


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Green Zone


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Fight Club


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

E.T The Extra - Terrestrial


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Dirty Dancing


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Cove, The


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

You've Got Mail


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

X-Men


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Water Horse: Legend of the Deep, The


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Vampires


----------



## The Awkward One (Jun 30, 2011)

Unborn, The.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Thank You For Smoking


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

River's Edge


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

queen of the damned


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pretty Boy Floyd


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

One Night At McCool's


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Not Another Teen Movie


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Mother, Jugs & Speed


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

Love Actually


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Just Friends


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Ice Age


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gang Related


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Full Metal Jacket

(_!_)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

E.T. The Extra Terrestrial


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Dances with Wolves


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Crow, The


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Breakfast at Tiffany's


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Annie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zerophilia


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Y Tu Mama También


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

X-Men


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Wall Street


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Valentine's Day


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

U Turn


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Transformers (there was a commercial for that on while I was posting this :lol)


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

Sixteen Candles


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Reader, The


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Quiet City


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Penelope


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

One Good Cop


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Mrs Doubtfire


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Liar Liar


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Kingdom, The


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Jack Frost


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Inception


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Half Past Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ginger Snaps: Unleashed


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Field Of Dreams


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Eyes Wide Shut


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Due Date


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Couples Retreat


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Casablanca


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Bonnie and Clyde


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Air America


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Zoolander


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Young Guns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X: The Man with X-Ray Eyes


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Walk to Remember, A


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

v for vendetta


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

U-571


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Tommy Boy


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Shutter Island


----------



## J J Gittes (Jun 20, 2011)

Reservoir Dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet, The


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Princess Diaries, The


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Others, The


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Napoleon Dynamite


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 9, 2011)

Marley and Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lucky Break


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Karate Kid, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jurassic Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Incredible Journey, The


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Green Hornet, The


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Friends with benefits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everybody Gets It In the End


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Death at a Funeral


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Care Bears the Movie :rofl


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Back to the Future


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Alice in Wonderland


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Zombieland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Young Black Stallion, The


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

X-Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wet Hot American Summer


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Van Helsing


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Under Siege


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Twister


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Scooby doo the movie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Sky at Morning


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Quarantine​


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paint Your Wagon


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

Octopus*y


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Notebook, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mannqeuin :lol


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Love letters to juliet


----------



## Jynkiez (Aug 6, 2011)

Karate Kid


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

iRobot


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Gone with the Wind


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Friday Night Lights


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Eagle Eye


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Dirty Dancing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crash


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Beetlejuice


----------



## Jynkiez (Aug 6, 2011)

Alice In Wonderland


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Zombieland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Will Meet a Tall Dark Stranger


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

X-Men: First Class


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

What's Eating Gilbert Grape


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Velveteen Rabbit, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uninhibited, The


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Toy Story


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Seven Samurai


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Roseanna's Grave


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Quadrophenia


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

Pokemon: The First Movie >_>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Outcasts of Black Mesa


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

National Treasure


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mask, the


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Legend of the Sacred Stone


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Kill Bill


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Jurassic Park


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Independence Day


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Hairspray


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Gangster Number 1


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Final Balance


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Event Horizon


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Dirty Dancing


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Casablanca


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Biloxi Blues


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Arachnophobia


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Zoolander


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

You, Me, and Dupree


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

X-Men


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Waterhorse, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

View to a Kill


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Uncle Tom's Cabin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

That Four-Letter Word


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Saw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick Gun Murugan


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Rain Man - skipped R


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick Change


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

(Singin' in The Rain)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Psycho


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Ocean's Eleven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nine Deaths of the Ninja


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

Ocean's 11


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Never Say Never Again


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Momento


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Lion king


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Kill Bill


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Jumanji


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Indiana Jones And The Temple Of Doom.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Harold & Kumar Go to White Castle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ginger Snaps 2: Unleashed


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Forgetting sarah marshell


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Eagle Eye


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

Dangerous Minds


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Casablanca


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Beautiful mind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aces: Iron Eagle 3


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Zombieland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yesterday Once More


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

X-Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

War Between the Planets


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Valentine's Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unfinished Sky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trading Places


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Supergrass, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Road to Wellville, The


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Quatermass and the Pit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Public Enemies


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

Orphan


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

The Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Madagascar


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Love and Basketball


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Kung Fu Panda


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Jaws


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

The Innocents


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

High Art


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

Gojira


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Face in the Sky


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

The Emperor's New Groove


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dragnet


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Cocoon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Battle for the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

An American Werewolf In London


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Tolerance


----------



## Pebblesdundee (Sep 2, 2011)

Yogi Bear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xinghua, The Story of


----------



## Pebblesdundee (Sep 2, 2011)

Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vacationland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultraseven X


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Terminator


----------



## Robodontopus (Apr 6, 2011)

Speed Racer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rustler's Rhapsody


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Quadrophenia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Porky's Revenge


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

On Golden Pond


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Notorious


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Misery


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love & Other Drugs


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

King Kong


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Independence Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

He Loves Me, He Loves Me Not...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ghostbusters


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Forrest Gump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evil Roy Slade


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Day of the Dead?


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

cool runnings lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Barbarella


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Alien


How 'bout we go back in number order with movies starting with numbers from 0-9?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie Nightmare


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Youngblood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X's, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Waterworld


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

Vertigo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Underdog Knight, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Transylmania


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Showgirls :lol


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Remember the Titans


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

Queen of the damned


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Public Enemies


----------



## Robodontopus (Apr 6, 2011)

Over the Hedge?


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

No Country for Old Men


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mr. Mom


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Ladder 49


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killer Tomatoes Strike Back!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Jack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's Under My Skin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Habitat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ginger Snaps Back: The Beginning


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Frankenstein


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Even Cowgirls Get the Blues


----------



## Moon Thief (Oct 23, 2011)

Donnie Darko


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Caddyshack


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Braveheart


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Ameile


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Zulu Dawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Youngblood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X From Outer Space


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

War Games


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Venus Beauty Institute


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under Heavy Fire


----------



## anx1ety (Aug 16, 2010)

Thor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spacehunter: Adventures in the Forbidden Zone


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Robin Hood Prince of Thieves


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Cool


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Princess Bride


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Omega Doom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Back Down


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My Dog Skip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Live Freaky Die Freaky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kill Them All and Come Back Alone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jezebel's Kiss


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

It


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Halloween


----------



## misterCraig (Nov 19, 2011)

Girl, Interrupted


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

Fame.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escape from the Planet of the Apes


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Dogma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Corpse Bride


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Big


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Animal House


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zion and His Brother


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yvonne's Perfume


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Rated Ambition: The Traci Lords Story


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Chicks


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

V for Vendetta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unconditional Love


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

The never ending story


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sucker Punch


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Peter pan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^was suppose to be an R movie. :b

Quick Before It Melts


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Peter Pan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Odd Jobs


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

O


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Major Pain?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Love actually


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

King Arthur


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Journey to the End of the Night


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Ice Age


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Halloween


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Goodfellas


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Fight Club


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

District 9


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Chinatown.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Back to the Future


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

American Psycho


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Zoolander


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes Man


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Xanadu


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Wayne's World


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

V for Vendetta


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Underworld


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Titanic


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Speed


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Ratatouille


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Quantum of Solace


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Phenomenon


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

The Others


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Monsters, Inc.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Liar Liar


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

The King's Speech


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Jaws


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Inglorious Basterds


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hugo


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Gia


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Friday the 13th


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Dark Knight


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Cars


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

BeetleJuice


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Amelie


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Zodiac


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Young Guns


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

X-men


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Whale Rider


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

V for Vendetta


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

United 93


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

The Terminator


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Rain Man


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Quarantine


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Ponyo


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Oceans 11


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Nutty Professor, The


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Mobsters


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Lake House, The


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Kramer vs. Kramer


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Juno


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Inception


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Harriet the Spy


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

GoldenEye


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Das Boot


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Corky Romano


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Battle of Britain


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Alpha Dog


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Zookeeper


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

X-Men


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Wonderland


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Valkyrie


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Underworld.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Scent of a Woman


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Red Eye


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Queen, The


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Puppet Master movies


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Orphan


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Natural City


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Memento


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Léon


----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

King Kong


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Jack Frost


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Ichi the Killer


----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hercules


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Grandma's Boy


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Fight Club


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Evolution


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Doubt


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Candyman


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Babel


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Aristocats


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Zodiac


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Yorktown


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

X-Men


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Weekend at Bernie's


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Volcano


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Unknown


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Smokin' Aces


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Ruins, The


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Queen of the Damned


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Pokemon the First Movie


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Once


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Night Watch


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Mulan


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Lethal Weapon


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Knocked Up


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Jason X


----------



## TBird24 (Feb 12, 2012)

I am Number Four


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Hitman


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Goodfellas


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Four Brothers


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Eagle Eye


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Drive


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Casino Royale


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Babe the Sheep Pig


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Alpha Dog


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Zodiac


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

You've Got Mail


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

X-Men


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Willow


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

V for Vendetta


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

United 93


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Thirteen


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Salt


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Reservoir Dogs


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Quantum of Solace


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Pride and Prejuduce


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ocean's Eleven


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

North by northwest


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Max Payne


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Legally Blonde


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

King


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Jumper


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Inglorious Basterds


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Harry Potter


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ghost


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Freddy Got Fingered


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Easy A


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Death Race


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Casino Royale


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Borat


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Anaconda


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Zulu


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Cross


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Wall-E


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Van Helsing


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Underworld


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

Tangled


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shortcut to Happiness


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Rush Hour


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Queen, The


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

The Princess and the Frog


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Old School


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Navajo Blues


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Miami Vice


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Le Samourai


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

King Kong


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Jumanji


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Idle Hands


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

Harry Potter


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Great Expectations


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Fargo


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Evolution


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Dog Day Afternoon


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Casino Royale


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Borat


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

American beauty


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

Zatoichi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow Sunflower Blue Sky


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

X-men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Water Drops on Burning Rocks


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

V for Vendetta


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Underworld


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Thelma and Louise


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

n/a


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Silence of the Lambs


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Ravenous


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Had to edit my above post three times xD

Queen, The


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

^ (Sorry. I got jumbled, too.)

Perfume: The Story of a Murderer.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

It's cool xDD

One Day


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Norbit


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Macbeth


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Léon The Professional


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Kill Bill


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Jack frost


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Inception


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Honey, I shrunk the kids


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Ghostbusters


----------



## Renea2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

Forest Gump!


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Evil Dead II


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Crazies, The


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Basic Instinict


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Angels in the outfield


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Zodiac


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Yuyu Hakusho: the golden seal (movie 1)


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

X-Men


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

White Noise


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Another Earth. (< GREAT MOVIE. SEE IT!)


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

...wut? xD

Vow, The


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Under wraps


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Thor


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Source code <3


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Red Tails


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Quills


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Panic Room


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

On the waterfront


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Night at the Museum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lucky Miles


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

King Kong


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Jumangi


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Inglorious Basterds


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Heat


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Ghost


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fast Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eight Legged Freaks


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Dear John


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Blue Velvet


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

American Psycho


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

Zoolander


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

You and Me


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

X-Men


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

What happened to M up above. It went N to L, wheres the M?


Waterboy


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Who knows xDD. Maybe it got upset about being missed out and stormed off or something XD

Valentine's Day


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Take the High Ground


----------



## CleverUsername (Feb 7, 2011)

Superbad


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Rain Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quackser Fortune Has a Cousin in the Bronx


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

Poseidon


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Oliver and company


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

The Night Porter


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Michael Clayton


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Liar Liar


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Kingdom of Heaven


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Juno


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Identity


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

How the west was won


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grace of My Heart


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

freaky friday


----------



## closed99 (Feb 15, 2012)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Down in the Valley


----------



## Brian29 (Mar 30, 2012)

casino


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Bee Movie


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Armageddon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Focus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes Nurse! No Nurse!


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

X-Men 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waist Deep


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

V for Vendetta


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Untouchables


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

The Texas Chain Saw Massacre


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Stranger Than Fiction


----------



## Intallekt (Apr 11, 2012)

Rivers Edge


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Quadrophenia


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

Pan's Labyrinth


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Ocean's Eleven


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Men In Black 3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutty Professor, The


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

should have been L after GameGuy's post..

Life is Beautiful


----------



## hello world (Jul 9, 2012)

Kill Bill


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Jaws


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

Insidious


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

How The West Was Won


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Freaky Friday


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Disturbia


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Casablanca


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

Betty Blue


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Anaconda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zodiac


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yu-Gi-Oh! The Movie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

XXX


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Wallace and Gromit: The Curse of the Were-Rabbit


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

V for Vendetta


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Up


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Total Recall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stand By Me


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Taken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Reverse order. 

Quantum of Solace


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Pokémon the Movie


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Osmosis Jones


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Nacho Libre


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mercury Rising


----------



## Rambler (Nov 3, 2012)

Labyrinth


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Koyaanisqatsi (1982)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jurassic Park


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Inglorious B.astards


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hobbit, The


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Godzilla


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Fargo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Election


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Donnie Darko


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Captain America (ftw!!!)


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

BeetleJuice


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Alien


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

zombieland


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Zack and Miri Make a Porno


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Can Count on Me


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

X-Men


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

Waterworld.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Vicky Cristina Barcelona


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Tuscan Sun


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Transformers


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Soloist, The


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rambo


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Queen of the Damned


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

P2


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Ocean's Eleven


----------



## Joan Of Narc (Dec 8, 2011)

Nosferatu


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Memento


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Looper


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

Kane & Lynch


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Justice League: Doom


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

Indigo Prophecy


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

High Noon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ghost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enemy of the State


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Die Hard


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Catch Me If You Can


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Bambi


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

American Grafitti


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Zombieland :yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Can Count on Me


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Zombieland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^You went forward not backward. 

Wall-E


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

V for Vendetta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Tuscan Sun


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

The Prestige.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Schindler's List


----------



## devin880 (Apr 30, 2011)

Return of the King


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

Queen of the Night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Princess Bride


----------



## MizzMaroc (Dec 6, 2012)

Oceans Eleven


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

Notorious


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Matilda


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

Life is wonderful


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

kazaam


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Jurassic Park


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

Indigo Prophecy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hamburger Hill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ghost


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

Fahrenheit


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

Easy A


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

Dawn of the dead


----------



## AutumnBrochue (Dec 10, 2012)

Cloverfield


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Battle Beyond the Stars


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

Alice in Wonderland


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Zoolander


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Yes Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Men Origins: Wolverine


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Amazing Spider-Man, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Van Wilder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultraviolet


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey


----------



## firoz786 (Feb 5, 2011)

6 Bullets


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Rise of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Quarantine


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Pride and Prejudice.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Outsiders


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Night Of The Living Dead


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

Monster


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Lion King, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kill Bill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jaws


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

Infection


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Home Alone


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Godzilla


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Final Destination


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

Endeavor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dracula 2000


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

Casablanca


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blood Feast


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

Zathura


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You've Got Mail


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

X-Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where the Green Ants Dream


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

V for vendetta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unseeing Eyes


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Thunderball


----------



## lulu b (Jun 25, 2012)

Stand By Me


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

Reservoir Dogs


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Quiz Show


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

Pulp Fiction


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Once Upon a Time in America


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

Never Say Never


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Midnight in Milton Keynes


----------



## lulu b (Jun 25, 2012)

typemismatch said:


> Midnight in Milton Keynes


^^lol, wait, that isn't really a movie is it? :um


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Lost Boys, The


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

King Kong


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

lulu b said:


> ^^lol, wait, that isn't really a movie is it? :um


Had to search it up as well for the title's bizarreness as well - Sounds it's a Linkin Park documentary, but the user misinputed the name... It's not "in," but "at."


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

Jawbreaker


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

Infection


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hop


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

Goodfellas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fight Club


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

E.T.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Donnie Darko


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

Cloud Atlas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blackhawk Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Annie Hall


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

Zatoichi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Young Adam


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

Xmen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waterworld


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vampire Circus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Twilight of the Cockroaches


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Stop!Or my mom will shoot!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Rango.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick and the Dead, The


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Prey For Rock and Roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

O Brother, Where Art Thou?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Been Kissed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Fair Lady


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lion King, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Knocked Up


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Juno


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Incredibles, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hannah Takes the Stairs


----------



## The Lost Key (Mar 10, 2012)

Ghost Dog: The Way of the Samurai


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Fistful of Dollars


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

Dark Knight, The


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

Clockers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Breakfast at Tiffany's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Allan Quatermain and the Temple of Skulls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoolander


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Young Frankenstein


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Men Origins: Wolverine


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Wings of the Dove


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

V for Vendetta


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Untamed Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tristan & Isolde


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Sorority Row


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

Return of the Jedi


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Quills


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Platoon


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Othello


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

A Nightmare on Elm Street. 
(5 movies. They sure know how to kill a good thing.)


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Mon Oncle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last Legion, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Klondike Fever


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Jurassic Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It Could Happen to You


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Hellboy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gangs of New York


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Fifth Element, The


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Excersist :cry dont know how to spell it lol.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirty Little Trick


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Cold Mountain


----------



## wildgeese (Jun 26, 2013)

Brokeback Mountain


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Austin Powers in Goldmember


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zathura


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Year of the Dog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

XX/XY


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Withnail and I


----------



## Rhiannon66 (Jul 14, 2013)

Volcano


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Upstream Color


----------



## rainsong2775 (Oct 8, 2010)

The Last Unicorn


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Summer Rental


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rocky Horror Picture Show, The


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quantum Of Solace


----------



## rainsong2775 (Oct 8, 2010)

*"Pirates of Penzance"*


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

On the waterfront


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Nowhere Boy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Men In Black


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leprechaun, The


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kindergarten Cop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jungle Moon Men


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Indie Game: The Movie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Good Luck Chuck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fallen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Death Watch


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Catwoman uke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Birdcage, The


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

American Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Tolerance


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yes Man


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

X-Men


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Waterboy, The


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vegas Vacation


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Untouchables, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ten Commandments, The


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Scooby-Doo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Resident, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quadrophenia


----------



## holyfires (Jul 27, 2013)

Pink Floyd - The Wall


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Oceans Eleven


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

National Treasure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Moonrise Kingdom


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lakeview Terrace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kettle of Fish


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Journey to the Center of the Earth


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

I Dismember Mama


----------



## holyfires (Jul 27, 2013)

Horton Hears A Who


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grudge, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fathom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eagle, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dr. Zhivago


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Clerks 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Big


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Airplane


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zentropa


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

W.

Yep movie about George W.Bush, real class.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^You skipped Y & X. 

Vital Signs


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Uncle Buck


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh god I really did skip X and Y haha. Sorry for that!

Terminator 2: Judgment Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stolen Summer


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Runaway Bride


----------



## Username02 (Apr 13, 2012)

Quackling: The Liferuler Duck.

It's about a duck who's popular among the ladies.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pagan, The


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

One Day


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

New Guy, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Monsoon Wedding


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Legally Blonde


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kicked in the Head


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jurassic Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Island, The


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Home Alone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girl, The


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Freddy Got Fingered


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dangerous Intuition


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Captain Ron


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Beetlejuice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apollo 18


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zero Dark Thirty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Know My Name


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

X-Men


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wreck-It Ralph


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Valhalla Rising


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under Suspicion


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Talladega Nights


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shopworn Angel, The


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Role Models


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quackser Fortune Has a Cousin in the Bronx


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Panic Room


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Odds Against Tomorrow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Negotiator, The


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Men In Black


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lorenzo's Oil


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

K-Pax


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

Josie And The *****cats


----------



## J220 (Aug 20, 2013)

I Am Legend


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hard Rain


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Grown Ups


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

Fight Club


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

Dakota Skye


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Casino Royale


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

Beerfest


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

American Pie


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

Zathura


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow Earth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X the Unknown


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wayne's World


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

V.I. Warshawski


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Universal Soldier


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Twins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Snowed Under


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Rainman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Chaos


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pirates Of The Caribbean


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Nosferatu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Lucky Star


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Love Guru


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

The King's Speech


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Just Cause


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Inception


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Hellraiser


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Gorillas in the mist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Falling Away


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

Elephant (I think that's what that movie was called, the one about the school shooting...)


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Dough and Dynamite (it's a 1914 short film)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Casino Royale


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Batman Begins


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Airplane!


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Zoolander


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellowknife


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Xmen


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

West Side Story


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Top Movie*



Notus said:


> Withnail and I


The best

By the way..? What's happened to the hover-over link that came up for ever post to let you 'endorse' it or praise / recommend action to show interest. Equivalent of FB _Like_. It's disappeared. Only lasted for a new minutes. You might have never seen it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Valley of the Redwoods


----------



## arm08139914 (Sep 4, 2013)

Up In The Air


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

That's What I Am


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Song of the south


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quantez


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Pirates of the carribean


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ocean's Thirteen


----------



## arm08139914 (Sep 4, 2013)

Nine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Merchant of Venice, The


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lake Placid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Knucklehead


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Jumper


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Island of Lost Souls


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hall Pass


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Gremlins


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## ocelot81 (Jun 1, 2013)

E.T. the Extra Terrestrial


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Due Date


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Craigslist Killer, The


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Back To The Future


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Answers to Nothing


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zoolander


----------



## arm08139914 (Sep 4, 2013)

Y Tu Mamá También


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Men: Days of Future Past


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Wall-E


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Volunteers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unconquered Bandit


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Talladega Nights


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Saw


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quantum Of Solace


----------



## arm08139914 (Sep 4, 2013)

Prometheus


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

O (Yes, there is a film of that title)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nadine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Matching Jack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Wrecked


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

(The) Karate Kid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jade Warrior


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Indiana Jones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hanna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gorgeous Hussy, The


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Friday Night Lights


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Elephant Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dream a Little Dream


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Casablanca


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful Girls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Amber's Story


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebra Force


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Youth of the Beast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

When Harry Met Sally


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vera Drake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Cherry Moon


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Taking Of Pelham 123


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Searching for Bobby Fischer


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick Gun, The


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

(The) Postman Always Rings Twice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Once Upon a Texas Train


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

North By Northwest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Miss Pettigrew Lives for a Day


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

(The) Last Detail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kon-Tiki


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Jaws


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Insidious


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

(The) Haunting
1963


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Who u gna call?
GHOST BUSTERS!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fast and the Furious


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everybody Wants To Be Italian


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Dambusters


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

(The) Changeling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bull of the West


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Alien


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoned In


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Young guns


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

X-Men


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Wall street


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vanilla Sky


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Uncle Buck


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Tron


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Saw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rabbit-Proof Fence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Searching for Bobby Fischer


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Rear Window


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quadroon


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Predator


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ocean's Thirteen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Necessary Roughness


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Meet The Fockers


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

(The) Last Man On Earth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keys to Tulsa


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Jaws


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Inception


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Halloween


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

good will hunting


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Field Of Dreams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Edge, The


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dumb & Dumber


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

(The) Caine Mutiny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beyond the Gates


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

American Beauty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zameer


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yes Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtro


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

War Of The Worlds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Very Edge, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unfinished Girl


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Hang Over


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Shutter Island


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Runner, The


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

Quantum Of Solace


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pirates Of The Caribbean


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Office Space


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Higher Love


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Mad Money


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Nikita


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kissing a Fool


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jumanji


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

It Happened One Night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hedgehog, The


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Godzilla


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Friday Night Lights


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deep Impact


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cape Fear


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bridesmaids


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Amadeus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zindaggi Rocks


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Young Frankenstein


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X From Outer Space


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Wait Until Dark


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Valentines Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Underworld: Awakening


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Touch of Pink


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Samson And Delilah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Roads to Riches


----------



## Snow76 (Oct 22, 2013)

Quantum of solace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Poltergeist


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

(The) Others


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Notes on a Scandal


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Meet The Fockers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last Fall, The


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Kingdom of Heaven


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Juno


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Incident at Phantom Hill


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

House On Haunted Hill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

George McKenna Story, The


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Fabulous Baker Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evil Roy Slade


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Deliverance


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Con Air


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Blazing saddles


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Anchorman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zeus and Roxanne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Young Guns


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

X-Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wayne's World


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veronica Guerin


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Uptown Girls


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Treasure Of Sierra Madre


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sugar & Spice


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Ratatouille


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quicksilver


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Pulp Fiction.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Once upon a time


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Notebook


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mr. Magorium's Wonder Emporium


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Little Trouble In Big China.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Karla


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jane Eyre


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Idiocracy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

He's Mine, Not Yours


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Godzilla.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fred Claus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Espacio Interior


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dances With Wolves.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Caddyshack


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Blame it on the bellboy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Things Fall Apart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zerophilia


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Young Einstein.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Men: The Last Stand


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Willow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Venus Beauty Institute


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Untouchables, The


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Terminator 2


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Salt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen of the Damned


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pineapple Express


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Day


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Nowhere boy


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

'R' was missed....

Reservoir Dogs

and then back in order, 

Marooned


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lawrence of Arabia


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Karate Kid 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jawbreaker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Idle Hands


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hell's Angels.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Grown Ups 2


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Far and Away


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Elf


----------



## Eurasian (Aug 25, 2013)

Dude, Where's My Car?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Con Air


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Beowulf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Are We Done Yet?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zerophilia


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Young guns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Men: The Last Stand


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veronica Guerin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultimate Gift, The


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Three Men and a Baby.


----------



## crazyj77 (Nov 30, 2013)

Silent Hill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet American, The


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

Pan's Labyrinth


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Oliver Twist.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Back Down


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Mars Attack


----------



## mind flip (Aug 27, 2012)

Love Actually


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Cause


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiss of Death


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Correcting, this is reverse order lol.

I, Robot


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Hellraiser


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gone Fishin'


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Face the Music


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

E.T.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Campaign, The


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Big


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Avengers


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Zeus and Roxanne (1997)


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Y tu mama tambien


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Files: I Want to Believe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What My Husband Doesn't Know


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

View From The Top


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Tomb Raider


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Satan's Little Helper


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rain Man


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Quo Vadis (1951)


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Petes dragon


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Oz the Great and Powerful


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Never Ending Story.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Miss Firecracker


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Lord Of The Rings.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The King's Speech


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

John Dies at the End


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gigli :lol


----------



## janey b (Dec 8, 2013)

Firestarter


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

East is East


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Dumb & Dumber


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Cars


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Babe - Pig in the City.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Are we there yet?


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Zach and Miri Make a Porno


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Young Black Stallion, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Men: First Class


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Van Helsing


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Under the Tuscan Sun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Town Christmas Forgot, The


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Superbad


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Robocop


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Quantum of Solace


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Prince of Darkness


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Office Space


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Nancy Drew


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

The Lost Boys


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

Kung Fu Panda


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Jonah Hex


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

In Her Shoes


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Halloween


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Godzilla vs. Mechagodzilla II


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Firestarter


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Enemy Of The State


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

The Dead Zone


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Big Fish


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Avatar


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Zoolander


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

You've Got Mail


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

XXX


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Willow


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

V for vandetta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Una chica en apuros


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tropic Thunder


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Star Wars


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Rocky


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Quest for camelot


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

The Osterman Weekend


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Not another teen movie


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Mermaids


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Live free or die


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiss Kiss Bang Bang


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Indecent Proposal


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

^ No love for J? 

Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Gattaca*


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Flowers in the attic


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dancing at the Blue Iguana


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Caddyshack


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bad Santa


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ace Ventura: Pet Detective


----------



## HeavyweightSoul (Jul 24, 2012)

Zoolander


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

You Can't Take it With You


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Files: I Want to Believe, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waterworld


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Valentino: The Last Emperor


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ulee's Gold*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Training Day


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Spirited Away


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Runaway Bride


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiz Show


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Pacific Rim*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oranges and Sunshine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Net, The


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mr. & Mrs. Smith


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Liar, Liar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kythera


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Jarhead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Think I Love My Wife :eek


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Howard the Duck


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ghost Busters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Foreclosed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Expecting a Miracle


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Dilemma


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

The Cannonball Run


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Broken arrow


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

The Abyss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zathura


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Young Frankenstein*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xarisma


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Waterboy


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Vampire Hunter D


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ulee's Gold


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Tourist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sometimes They Come Back... Again


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Real Men


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Quigley Down Under*


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

*Pan's Labyrinth*


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh, God!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Non-Stop


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Monsters Inc


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Last Samurai


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killer Tomatoes Strike Back!


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Juno


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I, Robot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Her Husband's Betrayal


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Grandma's Boy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Face the Music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Embrace of the Vampire


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Dark Knight Rises


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crazy in Alabama


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Bourne Identity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Askari


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zookeeper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Young Adam


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

X-Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Lightnin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vantage Point


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Up


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Top Gun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Swimfan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Random Hearts


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paranoid Park


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oblivion


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

National Treasure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Maximum Overdrive


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Legends Of The Fall


----------



## Missing Link (Jan 20, 2014)

King Kong


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Jumanji ^^ 
(No idea why they avn't made a second 1 yet :cry) I remember it got washed up ashore in an asian country an some kids found it :/ 
^
Some rich guy could be on a buisness trip in asia see the kids with the board buy it from them take it back for his kids etc!! Dam I should go write the whole story for them lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Insanitarium


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Her Minor Thing


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Good Will Hunting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Every Which Way But Loose


----------



## czersalad19 (Oct 31, 2011)

Disturbia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Caddyshack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue Chips


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Alabama, Sweet Home


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ziegfeld Follies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yes Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X From Outer Space


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Welcome to the Punch


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Valkyrie


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Uncle Buck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trouble with the Curve


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smashed


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Red Dawn


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Quantum of Solace


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pineapple Express


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

The Octagon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Night At The Museum


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Magnum Force


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lake Placid


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

The Karate Kid


----------



## Ana Buckley (Feb 3, 2014)

Julien Donkey-Boy


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ice Age


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Hang Over


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Galaxy Quest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hatchet


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gran Torino


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eight Below


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Beauty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cold Light Of Day, The


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Baadasssss!


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Avatar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoned In


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yes Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xinghua, The Story Of


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Wedding Planner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Venomous


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unbreakable


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Taxi


----------



## Hekate (Jan 25, 2013)

SLC Punk


----------



## Mittens76 (Feb 12, 2014)

Rambo


----------



## Hekate (Jan 25, 2013)

Queen Margot


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

prometheus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oliver's Ghost


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Notebook


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Monster


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

lost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kibera Kid


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Johnson Family Vacation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In Dreams


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Holes


----------



## Snowflake1010 (Jan 11, 2014)

Grease


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Firm


----------



## Snowflake1010 (Jan 11, 2014)

Elf


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Departed


----------



## Snowflake1010 (Jan 11, 2014)

Casablanca


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Back To The Future


----------



## Snowflake1010 (Jan 11, 2014)

American Hustle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombieland


----------



## Snowflake1010 (Jan 11, 2014)

Young Frankenstein


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

WiseGirls


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vanilla Sky


----------



## Snowflake1010 (Jan 11, 2014)

Under the Tuscan Sun


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Taxi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Silver Linings Playbook


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Return, The


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quarantine


----------



## Snowflake1010 (Jan 11, 2014)

Poltergeist


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Only the Lonely


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nurse Betty


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Murder by Death


----------



## Snowflake1010 (Jan 11, 2014)

Love Actually


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

King Kong


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jumanji


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Illegal Tender


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Hangover, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gia


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Funny Girl


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eight Below


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Double Take


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Contact


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

By Dawn's Early Light


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Avengers


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Zodiac


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

You Don't Mess With The Zohan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Woman is the future of man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

XXY


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wedding Crashers


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Valerie and Her Week of Wonders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unforgettable


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Transit


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Seventh Seal, The


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Romeo & Juliet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quest for a Heart


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Party Monster


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Orphan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutty Professor II: The Klumps


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Matrix


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Lady And The Tramp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiss of the Dragon


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Just Go With It


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Into the Wild


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Her


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Get Rich or Die Tryin'


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Finding Nemo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evolution


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dumb & Dumber


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Carrie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Basic Instinct


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Accidental Friendship


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Zoolander


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Young Einstein


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

XXY


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Waterboy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Viking Women and the Sea Serpent


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Undo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Troy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smiley


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Road Trip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quadrangle


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Pretty in Pink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Out of Reach


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Nutty Professor


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Moonrise Kingdom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love's Kitchen


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Kill Bill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jade Warrior


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Into The Blue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hitman


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Good Night and Good Luck


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Event Horizon


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Double Indemnity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crossing Over


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Back To The Future


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And Soon the Darkness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Bridge


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

You Only Live Twice


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

X-Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Winter Passing


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vertical Limit


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ultraviolet


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Terminal


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Solaris


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Road Trip


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Quiz Show


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Poseidon Adventure


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Oldboy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Another Teen Movie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mr. & Mrs. Smith


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Love Liza


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

King Kong


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Jarhead


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Incredibles


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

House of Sand and Fog


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Green Mile


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Frost/Nixon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Enemy Of The State


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

The Descendants


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Catch Me If You Can


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

The Birdcage


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Anaconda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zufallbringen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Got Served


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

X-Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Willow


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uranya


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Terminator


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Serenity


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rango


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Quadrophenia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Perfect Storm


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

October Sky


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

National Treasure


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

The Man From Nowhere


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Liar Liar


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Kiss Kiss, Bang Bang


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Jackal


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

In the Name of the Father


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Hang Over


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Gladiator


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Firm


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Evil Dead


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Departed


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Cloud Atlas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Billy Madison


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Amelie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zarafa


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

The Yellow Handkerchief


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

X-Men: Days of Future Past


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wedding Crashers


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Valhalla Rising


----------



## LudwigVanBetelgeuse (Apr 3, 2014)

The Usual Suspects


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Trainspotting


----------



## LudwigVanBetelgeuse (Apr 3, 2014)

Seven


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

The Reader


----------



## LudwigVanBetelgeuse (Apr 3, 2014)

The Queen


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Ponyo


----------



## LudwigVanBetelgeuse (Apr 3, 2014)

One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Never Say Never Again


----------



## LudwigVanBetelgeuse (Apr 3, 2014)

M


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

The Last King of Scotland


----------



## LudwigVanBetelgeuse (Apr 3, 2014)

Kill Bill Vol. 1


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jumanji


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

In The Heat Of The Night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hollow Man


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Goldfinger


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Fight Club


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything Strange and New


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Duel


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Cool Runnings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Better Than Chocolate


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

All About Eve


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zandy's Bride


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

You Only Live Twice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X: The Man with X-Ray Eyes


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Warlock 
(1959)


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Voodoo Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Utatama


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tomb Raider


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Superbad


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rain Man


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Quantum of Solace


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Pelican Brief


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

(The) Others


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Norbit


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Madagascar


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Land of the Lost


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

King Kong


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Jumanji


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Independence Day


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Hot Shots!


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ghostbusters


----------



## Mittens76 (Feb 12, 2014)

First Blood.


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Edge Of The City
(1957)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dragnet


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Cars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Sheep


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Atlantis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zion and His Brother


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xi Feng Lie


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

Wolf of Wall Street.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vacancy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Undercover Brother


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The Lego Movie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Steam


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Radio


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Quick


----------



## Jaida (Apr 21, 2014)

Frankenstein


----------



## Jaida (Apr 21, 2014)

Frankenstein *not sure where my other post went


----------



## Jaida (Apr 21, 2014)

Sorry guys i failed ignore my answer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Prince of Central Park


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Over The Hedge


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Neverending Story


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Matrix


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Lifeboat


----------



## Jaida (Apr 21, 2014)

Karate kid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joint Venture


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Independence Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

High Plains Drifter


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gandhi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gone With the Wind


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Flightplan


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

(The) Exorcist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drop Dead Gorgeous


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

(The) Conjuring


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue-Eyed Butcher


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Avatar


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Zack and Miri Make A Porno


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes Nurse! No Nurse!


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

X-Men


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Wall- E


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vertical Limit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uninvited Pest, The


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

The Amazing Spider-Man 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spiderwick Chronicles, The


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Road Trip


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quarantine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pink Cadillac


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Open Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nora Roberts' High Noon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mystic River


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Lego Movie


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

King Kong


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Jumanji


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Impostor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Holiday Heart


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Grown Ups 2


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

From Here To Eternity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Edge of the Garden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drive Angry


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Coraline


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Baby Face (1933)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arachnophobia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zeta One


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

Young Adult


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X2: X-Men United


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wagons East


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

V for Vendetta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under Western Skies


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Titanic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Striking Distance


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Road Trip


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Quo Vadis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pterodactyl


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Oblivion


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Night Watch


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Machete


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Rome


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Knight and Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Johnny Be Good


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Indecent Proposal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heatstroke


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Godzilla [2014]


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Frozen


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Eragon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dead Lines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Circle, The


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Billy Madison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alpha Dog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebra in the Kitchen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

You, Me And Dupree


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xinghua, The Story Of


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Winds of War


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vamps


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Uncle Buck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sweet Vengeance


----------



## fairyflosspink (May 22, 2014)

Firestarter


----------



## fairyflosspink (May 22, 2014)

-.- I messed that up.
Ruby Sparks *


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quantum of Solace


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Pelican Brief


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ordinary People


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Let Me Go


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Land of the Lost


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Knight & Day


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Juice


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Inception


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Going My Way


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heatstroke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garfield: A Tail of Two Kitties


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eight Below


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

(The) Day The Earth Stood Still


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cloud Atlas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beau Jest


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

A Matter Of Life And Death.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

You Don't Mess With the Zohan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Can Count on Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oops, meant to edit my post above lol.

xXx (2002)


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Waiting...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undertow


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Stage Door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quest for Camelot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Papa's Delicate Condition


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

North By Northwest


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

(The) Last Detail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kane & Lynch


----------



## pazuzuinxs (Jan 23, 2014)

Lone Survivor


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Pazuzuinxs permitting.

(The) Jungle Book


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Howling, The


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Fear Strikes Out


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Enter The Dragon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Floors


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

(The) Client List


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Alone in the Dark


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yves Saint Laurent


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Warlock (1959)


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Vertigo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Troy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rabbit Hole


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Piranha 3D


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lizzie Borden Took an Ax


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jewel of the Nile, The


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

The Hitcher


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Fast Five


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deadline


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Beauty And The Beast (1946)


----------



## rockiscool (Jun 23, 2014)

zoolander


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Men Origins: Wolverine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Violet and Daisy


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Tokyo Godfathers


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Red Eye


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiz Show


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ponyo


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Omen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

National Treasure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lie with Me


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Juno


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

(The) Hills Have Eyes


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Friday the 13th


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Flightplan


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Ender's Game


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

District 9


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

(The) Apartment.


----------



## starlily (Jul 6, 2014)

Fast and furious


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eight Below


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

(The) Defiant Ones


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cast Away


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blazing Saddles


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Amelie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zoolander


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Young At Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Water Drops on Burning Rocks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unseeing Eyes


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Stargate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Recipe for Murder


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Quantum of Solace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Painful Secrets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not My Life


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lucid


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

King Kong


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Jurassic park


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Incredibles


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

(The) Happening


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ginger Snaps


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False Pretenses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Disappearance of Alice Creed, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brotherhood of Blood


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Anchorman


----------



## Amanda1993 (Aug 2, 2014)

Zoolander


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Lucky Dog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-tro


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Waterworld


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Voyage of the Unicorn


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Up


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Taken


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Silent Hill


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

RIPD


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Queen of the Damned


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pineapple Express


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Open season


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

(The) Naked Truth


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Maid in Manhattan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mayor Cupcake


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Little bit of heaven


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kung Fu Panda


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Jumanji


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Heaven is for real


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grumpy Old Men


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Fightclub


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

Die Hard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chained


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Bring It On


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Annie


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Zoolander


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ace Ventura


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Was suppose to be Y, no biggy. 

XX/XY


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Where the Wild Things Are


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vegas Vacation


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turner & Hooch


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Saw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

R.I.P.D.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

Quinceanera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Overboard


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Money Train


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

(The) Land Before Time


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

K-Pax


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

Just go with it


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm All Right Jack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Home Room


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Fun with Dick and Jane


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Dirty Dancing


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Borat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

American Beauty


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Zathura


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

You, Me and Depree.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

X-Men


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Wall-E


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Valentine's Day


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Underwold


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Terminator


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

RED


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quadrophenia


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Police Academy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Over The Hedge


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Money Train


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutty Professor II: The Klumps


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Madagascar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

K-9


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Jackal ,


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ironclad


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Home Alone 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Four Brothers


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Eight Crazy Nights


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Casablanca


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

(The) Apartment


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Zathura


----------



## Chanelleninja (Jan 29, 2013)

(The) X-Files


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Van Helsing


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Up!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Slaughter High


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quicker Than the Eye


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Planet of the Apes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Good Deed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last Shot, The


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Kiss Me, Stupid.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jeepers Creepers


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Happy Feet


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Fly Away Home


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Dirty Dancing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blood Pressure


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Zoolander


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yojimbo


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Wolverine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Voice from the Stone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ten Stories Tall


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Red River


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

(The) Punisher


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

October Sky


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Mamma Mia!


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Kramer Vs Kramer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

JFK


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Inception


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy Endings


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Firm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dead at 17


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zu Warrior


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Men Origins: Wolverine


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Van Helsing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Truth, The


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Terminator


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shriek If You Know What I Did Last Friday the 13th


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Rest Stop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pauly Shore Is Dead :lol


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Oliver Twist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meeting Evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kinsey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ideal Husband, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gingerbread Man, The


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Family Man


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Departed


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Curse Of The Mummy's Tomb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bag of Hammers, A


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Annie


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Year of the Dragon


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

X-Men


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

(The) Wizard Of Oz


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Voyage of the Unicorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unfaithfully Yours


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Taking Lives


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Swamp Devil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quicksilver Highway


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Parent Trap


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

(The) Naked Truth


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Moby Dick


----------



## juvy (Jun 13, 2014)

Zathura


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Reverse alphabetical game. :kma

Lorenzo's Oil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Juwanna Mann


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

How to Murder Your Wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flushed Away


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Entrapment


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dante's Peak


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Bringing Up Baby.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Another Public Enemy


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Zathura


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

X-Men


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Voyage of the Unicorn


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

The wReckoning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Riding in Cars with Boys


----------



## Zxcvbnm987 (Sep 17, 2014)

Alice in wonderland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quadrophenia


----------



## Rabid Butterfly (Aug 19, 2013)

Pee Wee's Big Adventure


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

(The) Naked Truth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mr. Destiny


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Kiss Me, Stupid


----------



## Anxietype (Mar 14, 2014)

Jumanji


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Intentions of Murder


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Grumpy Old Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hart's War


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

In A Lonely Place.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I screwed up yesterday, correcting. 

Fire in the Sky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drive Angry


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christmas With The Kranks


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Back To The Future


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Dark Thirty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You'll Never Get Rich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What's the Worst That Could Happen?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Under Capricorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Six Days, Seven Nights


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Little Marriage, A


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Odds Against Tomorrow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nim's Island


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Luxury Car


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Jewel in the nile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inherit the Wind


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Get Carter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Father's Little Dividend


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Exorcism Of Emily Rose


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

DAY OF THE JACKAL ( THE) ( the Edward Fox one ...great film)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Back To The Future


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zat you santa claus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xin DaTou Er Zi He Xiao Tou Ba Ba Zhi Mi Mi Ji Hua (Animated Chinese film)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wedding Crashers


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Urban Legend


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Taking Lives


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Slap Her ... She's French


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quatermass and the Pit


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

"O"


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

(The) Naked Truth


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Little Nicky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiss the Blood Off My Hands


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Hope They Serve Beer in Hell :drunk :evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girl Who Kicked the Hornets' Nest, The


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Flightplan


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Empire of Dirt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dante's Peak


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Chariots of fire


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Big Fish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Point Five Love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtro II: The Second Encounter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vertical Ray of the Sun


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Up


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Them! (1954)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Revolt of the Zombies


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Planet Of The Apes (1968)


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Orient On The Murder Express.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Miss Gold Digger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keys to Tulsa


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

In The Heat Of The Night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grilled


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Fantastic Mr. Fox


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Dumb and Dumber


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Calling Dr. Death


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Amazon Women on the Moon


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Zathura


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

You, Me and Dupree


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

X-Men


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Whisper of the Heart


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Up Pompeii


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Titanic


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Salt


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Resevoir Dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Penny Points to Paradise


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Of Human Bondage


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Monkeybone


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Kiss Ne Stupid (my favourite film)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inside Daisy Clover


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

(The) Girl with the dragon tattoo


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

(The) Grudge


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

oops.. Final Destination


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deconstructing Harry


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Bride of Chucky


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

A Christmas Carol


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Yes Man


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

X-men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vengeful Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Twilight


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ratatouille


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Pretty Woman


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Orca the killer whale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Max Hell Frog Warrior


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Long Day's Journey Into Night


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Jungle to Jungle


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

If It's Tuesday This Must Be Belgium


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Home Alone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fat, Sick & Nearly Dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Every Which Way But Loose


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Catch Me If You Can


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Bedknobs & broomsticks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bite the Bullet


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Zoolander


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Young And Innocent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xala


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wedding Crashers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanishing on 7th Street


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Time Bandits


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Saw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quicksilver Highway


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ocean's Eleven


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Me, Myself and Irene


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Killing Them Softly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jolly Fellows


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Heartbreakers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Farewell to the King


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Entrapment


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Donnie Darko


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cube Zero


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

A Walk to Remember


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Zorro In Love


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Toad Licker said:


> Cube Zero


Good movie!

You, Me and Dupree


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Thanks, I like the whole Cube series! 

Xiu Xiu: The Sent Down Girl


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

V for Victoria


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Underworld


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarantine


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Pelican Brief


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Operation Condor


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

National Treasure


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Mysterious Island


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Losing Isaiah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Junkman, The


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Ice Age


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Hellraiser


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Female Vampire


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Dumbo


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Child's Play


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Bridesmaids


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Arthur Christmas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zed & Two Noughts, A


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

You, Me and Dupree


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

X-Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wave Twisters


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Underworld


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Tremors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Seven Girlfriends


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Red Dust


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Queen of the Damned


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Problem Child


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old Grey Hare, The


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Notting Hil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mama


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Last of the Mohicans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kick the Moon


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Jumanji


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inkheart


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Finding Nemo


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Edge Of The City (1957)


----------



## Lonelygirl29 (Sep 29, 2014)

Casablanca


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Bewitched


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zarkorr! The Invader


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Men: First Class


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Walking Tall


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Vendetta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unthinkable


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Soldier Blue


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Queen of the Damned


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Our Man in Havana


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Night Before Christmas


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Me, Myself and Irene


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

K-9


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Journey into Fear


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

It


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Friday the 13th Part VIII: Jason Takes Manhattan_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Each Dawn I Die :dead


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Caddyshack


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Boy in the striped Pyjamas (The)


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

A Walk To Remember


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zathura


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Are Not Alone


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

X-Men


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Water's Edge


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Vampire_ (2011)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Umbra


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Tales from the Crypt Presents Bordello of Blood_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Starving in Suburbia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ricochet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pelican Man


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ocean


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Necromaniac: Schizophreniac 2_


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Last House on Dead End Street, The
_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keys to Tulsa


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jericho


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_I Spit on Your Corpse, I Piss on Your Grave_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hobgoblins


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Grapes of Death, The _


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Cujo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bacalar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zandalee


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

X-Men


----------



## Lonel016 (Sep 11, 2014)

Wall-E


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Valiant


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Upstream Color _


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

True Lies


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Schizophreniac: The Wh0re Mangler_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rage in Placid Lake, The


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quill


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Pitch Perfect


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Omega Code, The


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Net Games


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Madea's Big Happy Family


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ladder 49


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Kes


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Incredibly Strange Creatures Who Stopped Living and Became Mixed-up Zombies_


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

The Haunting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gummo


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Family Man


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Every which way but loose


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Darkness


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Catch Me If You Can


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Beyond the Darkness_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Another Wild Idea


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zanbato


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Youngblood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Paroni


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Werewolf in London


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Voyage of the Unicorn (was one of my favorite movies as a kid)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Undead


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

True Blood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunshine


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Risky Business


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quadrophenia


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Page Eight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Last Dance


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Magic Magic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Life, Death and Mini-Golf


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Knocked Up


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Jaws


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

(The) Island


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Get Low


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Friendship to Die For, A


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Eight Crazy Nights


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Death Bed: The Bed that Eats_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bacalar


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_All Superheroes Must Die _


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zelig


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yobi, the Five Tailed Fox


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Xtro 2: The Second Encounter_


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Water Boy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vacancy


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Under Seige


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Terror Toons_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sorority Boys


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rampart


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Quicksand


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pandorum


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

(The) Order


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Net Games


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Medium Cool


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Liar Liar


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Kill Bill


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jaloux


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Eat Your Skin


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Halloween: The Curse of Michael Myers_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

G-Force


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Father of the Bride


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Every which way you can


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Dirty Dancing


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Breaking the Waves_


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Attack of the Killer Tomatoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Nazty Spy!


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

X-Men


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Wind in the Willows


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Valiant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unlawful Entry


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Transformers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Starship Troopers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Round Midnight


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Quiet Ones, The


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Parasite


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Oblivion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nights in Rodanthe


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Martyrs_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Let Me In


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kaw


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Jumpin' Jack Flash


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

It


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hospital Massacre


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frequently Asked Questions About Time Travel


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Early Spring


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirty Girl


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cast Away


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Alien Zone_ (aka _The House of the Dead_)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zelary


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You're Darn Tootin'


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

XChange


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vandal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Upside of Anger, The


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

The Family that Preys


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Salt


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Renegade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Night In


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oculus


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Night of the Seagulls, The_


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Money Train


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lockdown


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

K-11


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Jersey Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In Her Skin


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Home on the Range


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Goodfellas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Freeway II: Confessions of a Trickbaby


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Caliber


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boy in the Striped Pajamas, The


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_All About Lily Chou-Chou_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zrubavel


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

XXY


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Werewolf in a Girls Dormitory_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Visit to a Small Planet


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Under the Tuscan Sun


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Taboo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Snow Cake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Sound of Music, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Road to Wellville, The


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Quintet _


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Pitch Perfect


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_O_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Northwest Passage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Murder in the First


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Last Stop 174


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joint Security Area


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ice Age


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Gorky Park


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Freddy Got Fingered_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eclipse


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Dark Shadows


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Cannibal Holocaust_


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Behind Closed Doors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zazie in the Metro


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

You only live once


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

X-Men


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Waltzing Matilda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Visitor Q


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Umbra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tombs of the Blind Dead


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Shane


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rain Man


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Queen Of Outer Space


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

pokemon the first movie


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Oblivion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nude Bomb, The


----------



## LoveMissesG (Dec 21, 2011)

Leaving Las Vegas


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Kill Bill


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jaffa


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Independence Day


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

House (1986)


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Ghost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flesheater


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dante's Peak


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Changing Lanes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Back To The Future


----------



## yeahl (Oct 29, 2014)

a bugs life


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zerophilia


----------



## Noto (Sep 10, 2014)

X-Men: Days of Future Past.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

White Chicks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanishing on 7th Street


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

UnderWorld


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Twilight Zone: The Movie


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

*Pan's Labyrinth
*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old Acquaintance


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Notting Hill


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Magnolia


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Line of duty


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Keloid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jason X


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Inception


----------



## blur0se (Dec 11, 2014)

Happy Feet


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

George Of The Jungle


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fargo


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Ella Enchanted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Derek and Clive Get the Horn


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Cabin Fever


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Braveheart


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A Dark Truth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zindagi Na Milegi Dobara


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Year 12


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtro 3: Watch the Skies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watch Out, We're Mad


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Venus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Untold, The


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Thunder Rock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smilla's Sense of Snow


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

Rock
its your decision


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quiet Type


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Pieces_


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Only The Lonely


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Time for Nuts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Marebito


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lost In Translation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kebab Connection


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_John Carpenter's The Ward_


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Ice Age


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Hercules


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Godzilla


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Freeway II: Confessions of a Trickbaby


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eight Below


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Dungeons and Dragons


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Color Me Blood Red _


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bang


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Around the Bend


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zathura


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow Rolls-Royce, The


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

X-men


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wedding Crashers


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

Visitor Q


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unrest


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Target


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spiderwick Chronicles, The


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Rubberneck _


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quicksilver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peaceful Warrior


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Oblivion


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Nuns on the Run


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Macao


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lake Mungo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Killers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joint Security Area


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Immortality


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Heaven Can Wait


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ghost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fire in the Sky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Edge of the Garden


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dark Corners


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cold Comes the Night


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Basic


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zelary


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellowbeard


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xchange


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Way Down East


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vertical Limit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unholy Partners


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Tales From the Crypt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sweet Vengeance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rabbit Hole


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Qeysar


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

Poor Cow


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Only The Lonely


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Night to Remember, A


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Monty Python's The Meaning of Life


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ladder 49


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kali the Little Vampire


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jet Lag


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ice Age 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey Good Lookin'


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Granite


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Fifty Shades of Grey :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drive Angry :wife


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Damaged Goods


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Caveman


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Backyard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Afternoon Delight


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zrubavel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Again


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Xanadu


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Walk On


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vampires Suck


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Undead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Toolbox Murders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Useless


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Seven Chances


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reflecting Skin, The


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

QuarterMain


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Patton


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Octogon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Let Me Go


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Magnolia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Rome


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Killer Movie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

John Dies at the End :dead


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

^ hmm, wonder what happens to John. lol

I


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Heaven's Gate


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Gangs Of New York


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

For A Few Dollars More


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Everybody's Fine


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Dr. No


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Carrie


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Badlands


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

American Beauty


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zu Warriors


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You, Me, and Dupree


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xin DaTou Er Zi He Xiao Tou Ba Ba Zhi Mi Mi Ji Hua (Chinese animated)


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Witness for the Prosecution


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Very Bad Things


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under Wraps


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Top Gun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Skipped Parts


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Run All Night


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Queen Of The Night


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Persuasion


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Office Space


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Northanger Abbey


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Mad Money


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Lady and the Tramp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Karin's Face


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jaloux


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iron Sky


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

The Human Centipede


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Gremlins


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Far From The Madding Crowd


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Elysium


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Deliverance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Comancheros, The


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

BackDraft


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Atonement


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zero Dark Thirty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes Nurse! No Nurse!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

XX/XY


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waist Deep


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vantage Point


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Uncle Buck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Terror Train


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Silence of the Lambs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ready to Wear


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Queen of Hearts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paint Your Wagon


----------



## painfully shy guy (Mar 22, 2015)

Orphanage, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Night Porter, The


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Madagascar


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Le Choix Des Armes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Kalifornia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jiro Dreams of Sushi


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Inception


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Happy Feet


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Grease


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fargo


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Everybody's Fine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirty Deeds


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Crazy, Stupid, Love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beverly Hills Ninja


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

About A Boy


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Zoolander


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Year One


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Valerie and Her Week of Wonders


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Underworld


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Terror Train


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sabata


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Raindrop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Question of Taste, A


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pulp Fiction


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Odd Girl Out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nemesis Game


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Munich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lunch with Charles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Keanu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jade Goddess of Mercy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Identity Kills


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot Spot, The


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Get Low


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flight of the Navigator


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

End Game


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Delivering Milo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bellboy, The


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Attack of the Giant Leeches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zodiac


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Year 12


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

xXx: State of the Union


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

The Wings of the Dove


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Valley of Gwangi, The


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Unfaithful


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ten Stories Tall


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Romancing the Stone


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quo Vadis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Payment on Demand


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Octagon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nowhere to Hide


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Machete


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

L!fe Happens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kid Millions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jurassic Park


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kolossal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hell Comes to Frogtown


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Grand Hotel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Friendship to Die For, A


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Easy Rider


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dawn of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

crackatowagl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bad Sister


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

A Bridge Too Far


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zandalee


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Young At Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X the Unknown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Own the Night


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vertigo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undying Monster, The


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Terror Train


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Summer's Moon


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Road To Perdition


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Question of Silence, A


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pay It Forward


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Olympus Has Fallen


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

Nacho Libre


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Make Way for Tomorrow


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Lawless


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killshot


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Jaws


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

I know what you did last summer


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

(The) Haunting - 1963


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gone Nutty :eyes


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Full Metal Jacket


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Edge of Doom


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Die Hard


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Casino


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Beverly Hills Cop


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

A Hard Day's Night


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zoolander


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Y Tu Mama Tambien


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Files, The: I Want to Believe


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Where Eagles Dare


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Violet & Daisy


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

(The) Untouchables


----------



## LauraThePetLover5 (Sep 11, 2014)

The Perks of Being a Wallflower


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Sorry, Wrong Number


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Tails


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

(The) Quiet Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Preaching to the Perverted


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

(The) Others


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Neighbors


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Marty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Life is Wonderful


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Kiss Of Death


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jackboot Mutiny


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

It Happened One Night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hag in a Black Leather Jacket


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Feet First


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Enter Nowhere


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deadly Eyes


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Call Northside 777


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Belly of the Beast


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

A Patch Of Blue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Z Island


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

You Only Live Twice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xin DaTou Er Zi He Xiao Tou Ba Ba Zhi Mi Mi Ji Hua (Chinese animated)


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

(The) Wild Bunch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Sky


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Underworld


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Take the Money and Run


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

(The) Sea Wolf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rawhead Rex


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Queen of the Damned


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Patch of Blue, A


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Order, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Name of the Rose


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

Mad Money


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Lifeboat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keep Not Silent


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Jumanji


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Died a Thousand Times :dead


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Harriet the Spy


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

G-Force


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Frankenstein


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Each Dawn I Die :dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deep Shock


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Catch Me If You Can


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Barking Dogs Never Bite


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

A Walk To Remember


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Day


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Young Guns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xica


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

War Horse


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Venom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unaccompanied Minors


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Troy


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Star Wars


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rain Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen Kong


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Panic Room


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Orca Killer Whale


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Napoleon Dynamite


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Melancholia


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Like Crazy


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Keith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Judgment Night


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Insider, The


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

(The) Hunchback of Notre Dame


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

God's Not Dead


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Forever Young


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Eye For An Eye


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

(The) Dirty Dozen


----------



## saperson (Jun 28, 2015)

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

(The) Beast From 20,000 Fathoms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Angel-A


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Zorba The Greek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You So Crazy


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Xanadu (1980)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What You Mean We?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Vacation


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

U-571


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Terminator


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Son of Saul


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ride The Pink Horse (1947)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen of Cactus Cove


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

P.S. I Love You


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Orphan


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

Night Moves


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Minority Report


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Labyrinth


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

Keane


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Juno


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Hangover


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Godzilla


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

Edge of Tomorrow


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Dunston Checks In


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Carrie


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

Blade Runner


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

American Beauty


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

Zig Zag


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

You Only Live Once


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiu Xiu: The Sent Down Girl


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

White Christmas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vertical Limit


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

Urban Justice


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Training Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Remember Me


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

Quill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pauly Shore Is Dead :yay


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

Osama


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

North By Northwest


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

Moon


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Let It Be


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keep Not Silent


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

Judex


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

I Am Legend


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hellcats of the Navy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Grown Ups


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Furry Vengeance


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Emily Rose


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

Devil


----------



## Wee Boon Tang (Aug 5, 2015)

Candyman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beach Blanket Bingo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ALive


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zero Dark Thirty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yesterday Was a Lie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

X-Men


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vegas Vacation


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

United We Stand


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Terminator


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sinbad and the Eye of the Tiger


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Radio


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quantum Hoops


----------



## Dave47 (Aug 9, 2015)

Sucker Punch


----------



## Dave47 (Aug 9, 2015)

*.....*

I f---ed up..


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Popeye


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

sooo hard to come up with a movie with O :/


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Over Her Dead Body


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Needful Things


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

Me, myself and Irene


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Liar Liar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Krippendorf's Tribe


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jurassic World


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Immortal Beloved


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Happy Feet


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Good Will Hunting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Friends with Money


----------



## Shadowboy (Jun 12, 2013)

Equilibrium


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dutch


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Conan The Barbarian


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beau Jest


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Beautiful Mind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zeyda and the Hitman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Friends & Neighbors


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

XXX: State Of The Union


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Water For Elephants


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Valkyrie


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

U-571


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Terminal


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Shattered Glass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Resident Evil: Afterlife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quicksilver Highway


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Phone Booth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Open Your Eyes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Men In Black


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Lincoln


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keep 'Em Flying


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Jumanji


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Intentions of Murder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girl Like Her, A


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evil Under the Sun


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Dirty Dancing


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Batman Begins


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Zoolander


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Can Count on Me


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

X-Men - Days Of Future Past


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Warm Water Under a Red Bridge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Sun of Satan


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Them!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Read It and Weep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick Millions


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Panic Room


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Easily Broken


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Laura


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jolly Fellows


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

I Robot


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hatari


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ferrell Takes the Field


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Demon Under Glass


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Cars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Best Laid Plans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zorro's Black Whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X the Unknown


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

White Men Can't Jump


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Very Bad Things


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

True Romance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Striking Distance


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quantum Of Solace


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Poltergeist


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ocean's Thirteen


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Nights in Rodanthe


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Minority Report


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Love & Other Drugs


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Kid


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Juno


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Inception


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gothika


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Funny People


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eight Below


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Driving Miss Daisy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Casino Royale


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Burn After Reading


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Anaconda


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Zipper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yobi, the Five Tailed Fox


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

X-Men - Days Of Future Past


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Walk The Line


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Village of the Giants


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Unfaithful


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Slap Her ... She's French


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Little Marriage, A


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On a Clear Day You Can See Forever


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Metal Tornado


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kingpin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jewel of the Nile, The


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Iron Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

High Art


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Feeling Minnesota


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Entourage


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Close Range Love


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Bread & Roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ziegfeld Girl


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiu Xiu: The Sent Down Girl


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

(The) Wild Bunch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vengeance is Mine


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Uncle Buck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Toolbox Murders


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Shutter Island


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Raging Bull


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Question of Taste, A


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Panic Room


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Night of the Hunter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

League of Extraordinary Gentlemen, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keep Not Silent


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jobs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inside I'm Dancing


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hancock


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fargo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Da Vinci Code


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Carried Away


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alice, Sweet Alice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zoolander


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xin DaTou Er Zi He Xiao Tou Ba Ba Zhi Mi Mi Ji Hua (Chinese animated)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Waterboy


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Voyage of the Unicorn


----------



## Strange Infatuation (Sep 21, 2015)

Underworld


----------



## rakushka (May 21, 2014)

Upside down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tiger Eyes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Seven Pounds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red River


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Perfect Blue


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oblivion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Near Dark


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Mona Lisa Smile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Rome


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Kaleidoscope


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jade Goddess of Mercy


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Inception


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

How To Kill Your Neighbor's Dog


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Green Mile


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Fail Safe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Extract


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Die Hard


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Cool Hand Luke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

B-Happy


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Anaconda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Atonement


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zookeeper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You're in the Navy Now


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

X-Men - Days Of Future Past


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Weekend at Bernie's


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vertical Limit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under Capricorn


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Taken


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Saw


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Road Trip


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Quo Vadis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Picnic at Hanging Rock


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ocean's Thirteen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Near Dark


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Monsters Inc


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Life Interrupted, A


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Knight & Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jagged Edge


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Into The Blue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

How To Kill Your Neighbor's Dog :twak


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Gone Girl


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Footlight Parade


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Elektra


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Dead Reckoning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Carve Her Name with Pride


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Black Swan


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Antz


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zathura


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Nazty Spy!


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

X-Men - The Last Stand


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Who's Afraid Of Virginia Woolf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vengeful Heart


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Undying Love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Three from Buttermilk Village


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Some Came Running


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ride a Crooked Trail


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

(The) Quiet Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Picking Up the Pieces


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

October Sky


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

No Man Of Her Own


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Man Facing Southeast


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Longest Yard, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeper of Promises


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jack Reacher


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

I Am A Fugitive From A Chain Gang


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Horrible Bosses


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Grand Hotel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Floating Weeds


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Each Dawn I Die


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Die Another Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Career Opportunities


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Borat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avatar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zeyda and the Hitman


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Year Of The Dog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Men Origins: Wolverine


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wag The Dog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vantage Point


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Under Siege


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Terror Train


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Safety Not Guaranteed


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Raging Bull


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Queen


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Predator


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oasis of the Zombies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

National Treasure


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Mind Games


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Larger than Life


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

King of the road


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jade Goddess of Mercy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Inside Man


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hope Springs


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Girl With A Pearl Earring


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Finding Neverland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Expendables


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Side of the Sun, The


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Changeling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blood for Dracula


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Anaconda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zenobia


----------



## SoManyNights (Oct 18, 2015)

You don't mess with the Zohan. 

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xica


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wall Street


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vertical Ray of the Sun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undead


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Enchanted Forest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sweet Land


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rounders


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quarantine


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

point blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ocean's Eleven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Needful Things


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemonade Joe


----------



## lookingforme (Oct 26, 2015)

Karate Kid II


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Journey into Fear


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Insidious


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hanna


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Gone Girl


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Free Willy


----------



## hypnotizedbyfireflies (Oct 26, 2015)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Days of Being Wild


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Clerks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Body of Evidence


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Anchorman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zazie in the Metro


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You'll Never Get Rich


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xchange


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walking the Dead


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Vertigo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncivil Warriors


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Turn Of The Screw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Serenity


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

River's Edge


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

(The) Quick and The Dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pulp Fiction


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Once Upon a Texas Train


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Next Friday


----------



## TellingTheGentleBreeze (Nov 2, 2015)

My Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Letter Never Sent


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kickboxer


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

J. Edgar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Into Great Silence


----------



## TellingTheGentleBreeze (Nov 2, 2015)

Her


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Gone In 60 Seconds


----------



## TellingTheGentleBreeze (Nov 2, 2015)

Fargo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial

.......with the lovely and talented fellow half-Hungarian DREW BARRYMORE!

And she's my age, too! :yay


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Donnie Brasco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Caged Heat


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bad Santa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Another Time, Another Place


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Zombieland


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You Again


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xala


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

War Horse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Velvet Smooth


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Unknown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Twins


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Seven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rogue


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quarantine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pride and Prejudice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Never Say Never Again


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mark of the Devil


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lions For Lambs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keep 'Em Flying


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

Juno


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Idiopath - The Explicits


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Hellraiser


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Girl, Interrupted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fly Me to the Moon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Entangled


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Distant Thunder


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Crash


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Born Yesterday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avatar


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Zombieland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Were Never Lovelier


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiu Xiu: The Sent Down Girl


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

While You Were Sleeping


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vertical Limit


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Unforgiven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Top Banana :banana


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Switched At Birth


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Resident Evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quest for Fire


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

The Power of One


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

The Others


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Number 23


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Marathon Man


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

The Last Exorcism


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

K-PAX


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Johnson Family Vacation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Island of Lost Souls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Haunting Me


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gone Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Freeway II: Confessions of a Trickbaby


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

End Game


----------



## bblbl5711 (Nov 15, 2015)

Dances with wolves 


silly me, I saw the words "End Game" and thought "Oh this game is over" haha! Then I realized it wasn't at 'A' yet....I know right


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Carnosaur


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Big Fish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Antz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zerophilia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yes Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

XChange


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Waterworld


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Valhalla Rising


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Uprising


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tiger Eyes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Stakeout


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Rio


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

Quills


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pulp Fiction


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oblivion


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

New Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Last Five Girlfriends


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Limitless


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Knock Off


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jumanji


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Immortal Beloved


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Hugo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Glorious Betsy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fast and the Furious


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Even Dwarfs Started Small


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Days of Thunder


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Con Air


----------



## Unnecessary (Nov 16, 2013)

Argo.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zookeeper


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Youngblood


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xchange


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Warm Bodies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Voltron


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultraviolet


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tomb Raider


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Silent Rage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Revenge of the Nerds


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Queen of the Damned


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Penelope


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Old Dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nitrate Kisses


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mission Impossible


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Life With Feathers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Knight & Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Java Heat


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

Inception


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hellraiser


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

God Grew Tired of Us


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Falling Down


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

East of Eden


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Dragnet


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Call of the Wild


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

Beauty & the beast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apartment Zero


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zoolander


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You're in the Navy Now


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

X-Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watership Down


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

Valiant


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

Underworld


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Three to Tango


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Starman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rest Stop


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Quiet American


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pieces of April


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old ******


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

November


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Matchstick Men


----------



## CosmicLow (Jun 2, 2013)

Lost Highway(1997)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping Mum


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Jungle Book


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Into the White


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Heart of Glass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gold Rush Daze


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Forrest Gump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everlasting Regret


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Dark Night Rises


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Corvette Summer


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Batman Begins


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

A walk to remember


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zodiac: The Race Begins


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yes Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtro 3: Watch the Skies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watch Out, We're Mad


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

V for Vendetta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unrest


----------



## Chayna Renee (Dec 11, 2015)

Taken 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Serenity


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rain Man


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quiz Show


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Permanent Vacation


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ocean's Eleven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Night Nurse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mighty Aphrodite


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ladder 49


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Key Largo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jaws


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_I Spit on Your Corpse, I Piss on Your Grave_


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Horrible Bosses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gone Nutty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flesh for the Beast


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ergo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Die Hard 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Copper Mountain


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bad Santa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Angel Square


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

ZigZag


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Young at Heart


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

X-Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Warm Bodies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vegas Vacation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unearthed


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The Terminator


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Slaughter High


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Tails


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quo Vadis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Picking Up the Pieces


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Old Dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Next of Kin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Madagascar


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Leviathan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Kid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jezebel


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Incredibles, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Glaze


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Good Luck Chuck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flying Wild


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Goonies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eleven Men Out


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dante's Peak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Closed Circuit


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Anchorman


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zen Noir


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yesterday Once More


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

XXX - State Of The Union


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

When Harry Met Sally


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vertigo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undercurrent


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thorn Birds, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Simon Birch


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ricochet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Night In


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pineapple Express


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On Any Sunday


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

N-Secure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Megamind


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Land Of The Dead


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Kill Bill


----------



## DanielS82 (Apr 11, 2015)

Jackie Brown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inkheart


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Heaven Can Wait


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girl Shy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Fifth Element


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Euro Trip


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Die Hard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coogan's Bluff


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bruce Almighty


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Apple Dumpling Gang, The


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zathura


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Youth in Revolt


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xanadu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watermelon Man


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vegas Vacation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unholy Partners


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Top Gun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sole Sisters


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

R.I.P.D


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen of the Damned


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Phone Booth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On Borrowed Time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Night Before, The


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Madagascar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Like Crazy


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Kill Bill


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Juno


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Intentions of Murder


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Holes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Glow of the Firefly


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Friends With Benefits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escape Me Never


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Dark Knight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Clay Pigeons


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Batman Begins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Another Earth


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Zathura


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Are Not Alone


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xchange


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

What Women Want


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Velvet Smooth


----------



## jblanch3 (Apr 16, 2014)

U-571


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tremors


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Sabotage (such a disappointment)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Riding the Bullet


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quicksand - No Escape


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Phil the Alien


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> Sabotage (such a disappointment)


Not for me - that word won me a spelling bee in junior high school. :stu

Pulp Fiction


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Night Stud


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Neighbors (One of the few movies I didn't watch thru)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Menace from Outer Space


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Oblivion. The movie that finally broke the last straw on my hatred for Sci-Fi.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^I'm sure you meant to post a movie starting with the letter L. :kma

Kick the Moon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Juno


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Independence Day


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hitch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gloomy Sunday


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Forgetting Sarah Marshall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

End of Watch


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Daddy's Home


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Caddyshack


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Bad Teacher


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Argo


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Zodiac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow Sky


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X-Force


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Witness For The Prosecution


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Visiting Hours


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Undead


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Titanic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stage Beauty


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Reuben Reuben


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Qerq


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Push


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Overboard


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

National Treasure


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Mystic River


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

Les miserables


----------



## TheGarlicRouter (Jan 13, 2016)

King Kong


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jaws (it came out in theaters the day I was born :lol)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Innocent Blood


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Happythankyoumoreplease


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good German, The


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Frozen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Extreme Prejudice


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Dog Day Afternoon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Countess Dracula


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bad Santa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arctic Blue


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

ZigZag


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

You Only Live Twice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtinction: Predator X


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

White Noise


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

V for Vendetta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Up In The Air


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Trainwreck


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Salt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ride the High Country


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Queen of Earth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Playing By Heart


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Overboard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Next Day Air


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Man of La Mancha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Learning to Lie


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Killshot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Before I Go


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Inception


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hackers


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Good Will Hunting


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Forrest Gump


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Everything Must Go


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Dark Knight


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Carrie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bad Santa


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Air Force One


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zookeeper


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You, Me, and Dupree


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

X-Men First Class


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

When in Rome


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

View From The Top


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Underworld


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tears Of The Sun


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Saved


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Rear Window


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Quarantine


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Panic Room


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Over Her Dead Body


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

National Treasure


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

My Own Private Idaho


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Ashes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kingpin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Java Heat


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Inside Out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hard Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gorky Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fourteen Hours


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Elf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Make Waves


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Capote


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

Big Fish


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A Band Called Death


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zenon: The Zequel


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Youngblood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtinction: Predator X


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

What Women Want


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vampires Suck


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Uncle Buck


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

The Terminal


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Seven Pounds


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

Roadhouse


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

Quiz Show


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Phone Booth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Step Away


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Negotiator, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Miracle Mile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemonade Mouth


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Kid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Before Dawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Iron Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Head-On


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Green Mile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Four's a Crowd


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ed Tv


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drillbit Taylor


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

Creed


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Booty Call :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And the Sea Will Tell


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

zoolander


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuva


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

xXx: The Return of Xander Cage 
(2017)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Went the Day Well?


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Village


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultraviolet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tai-Pan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Serenity


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quarantine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pizza Man


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oblivion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing But Trouble


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

My Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lick the Star


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

Krampus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jackboot Mutiny


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

I, Robot


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Harry Potter


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Gladiator


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

First Spaceship on Venus


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Entangled


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

Don't Be a Menace to South Central While Drinking Your Juice in the Hood!


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

Crash (2004)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beowulf


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

*A Dog Year (2009)*

Films about real life serial killers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zabriskie Point


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes Man!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-15


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

We Are Marshall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Voyage In Time


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ultra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Two Mules for Sister Sara


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Step Brothers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rocky Balboa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Quiet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pork Chop Hill


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Overboard


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ninth Gate


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Minority Report


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Leviathan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kill Them All and Come Back Alone


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jackpot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inherit the Wind


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Head Of State


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Gone Girl


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fargo


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Eraserhead.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deck Dogz


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Camp Nowhere


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bitter Moon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Atonement


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zorba the Greek


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yes Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Paroni


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wanderlust


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vacancy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultraviolet


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

The Elephant Man.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Soul Surfer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Return to Horror High


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quantum Of Solace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pass the Gravy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Open Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Let Me Go


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Machinist, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Less Than Zero


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kingpin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jealousy Is My Middle Name


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Immortality


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hidden City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gigli


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fall Down Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Electric Shadows


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Damage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Clay Pigeons


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bruce Almighty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Adam's Rib


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Zoolander (usually the only movie I can come up with that starts with "z")


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Young Man with a Horn


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xchange


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What Lies Beneath


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Victory at Sea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unearthed


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tomb Raider


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sirens


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rush Hour


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen Margot


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Painkiller


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

October Sky


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Narc


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Money Pit, The


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Liar Liar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Keanu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Journey into Fear


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ice Age - The Meltdown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hall Pass


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ghostbusters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Forever Amber


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enter the Void


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Die Hard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Close Your Eyes


----------



## Gotham Girl (Feb 25, 2016)

Brokeback Mountain


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Atonement


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Patience


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Year Of The Dog


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X-Force


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walk on Water


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Vow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unrest


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Trading Places


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spider Baby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Random Hearts


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Quiet


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pearl Harbor


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Other Guys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nobody Walks


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mask, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Like Dandelion Dust


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kung Fu Panda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

John Dies at the End


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Insidious


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hidden Agenda


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Get Shorty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Final Score


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ellie Parker


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dumb and Dumber


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Come Blow Your Horn


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bad Santa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

After Earth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zorro's Black Whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes Nurse! No Nurse!


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

*X-Men: Days of Future Past (2014)*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watermelon Man


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vacancy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Upside Down


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Terms of Endearment


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Set It Off -- use to be my fav movie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Running Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen of Hearts


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Precious


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On Any Sunday


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Next Friday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meeting Evil


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Lovelace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kick the Moon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Joe Dirt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Into the White


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Hangover


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girl on the Bridge


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

From Here to Eternity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Every Little Step


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Days of Thunder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Clear History


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Blind Side


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

After Dark, My Sweet


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zoolander


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You're Darn Tootin'


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

X-Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wave Twisters


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Valiant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Sun of Satan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taking Father Home


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sandlot


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Rachel Getting Married


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick Millions


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pay It Forward


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

On The Seventh Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Necessary Roughness


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MacGruber


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Letter Never Sent


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Knocked Up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jennifer Eight


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Independence Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hang 'Em High


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Grown Ups


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Five Came Back


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Each Dawn I Die​


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Death to Smoochy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cloverfield


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blossoms in the Dust


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Anaconda


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zero Dark Thirty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Year My Voice Broke, The


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

X-Men - Apocalypse


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wake The Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Velvet Goldmine


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

^^great film

Urbania


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tremors 3: Back to Perfection


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Star Wars


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Race To The South Pole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Night In


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

Peggy Sue Got Married


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

October Sky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Near Dark


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mission Impossible


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Land Beyond the Sunset


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kull the Conqueror


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Juno


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Hitman


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gigli :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Flash Gordon


----------



## Selene (Jun 20, 2012)

Fido


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

God Thinks You're a Loser


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fast Five


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Engel & Joe


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Devil Wars Prada


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cannibal Girls


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Basic Instinct


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All About My Mother


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zero-G


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yesterday Was a Lie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

X-Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watermelon Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Violet & Daisy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultraviolet


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Suburban Mayhem


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Risky Business


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Phone Booth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh! What a Lovely War


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Never Say Never Again


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

Memoirs of a Geisha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

L!fe Happens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping Mum


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jurassic World


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Innocent Steps


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Hangover


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Getting Even with Dad


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fantastic Four


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eight Crazy Nights


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Danger Lights


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken with Plums


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Book Of Eli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

An Ideal Husband


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zootopia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow Hair


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xombie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What Lies Beneath


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vacancy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncivil Warriors


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tomb Raider


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Seeing Other People


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

Rambo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick Change


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Precious


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Omega Code, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New Waterford Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Medium Cool


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lake Placid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kill Me Later


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jackpot


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Inception


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Haunted Honeymoon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gigli :lol


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fast and Furious 8


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

E.T. The Extra Terrestrial


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dangerous Minds


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Casper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bag Of Hammers, A


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Argo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebraman


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Year Of The Dog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-15


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Way...Way Out


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

View From The Top


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Upstream Color


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Taming of the Shrew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Serenity


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Radio


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quo Vadis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pieces of April


----------



## Amaroq (Apr 25, 2013)

Oldboy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

National Treasure


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

On Golden Pond


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Loving Leah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kill List


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

JackPot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Insect Woman, The


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hacksaw Ridge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ghosts of Girlfriends Past


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

F For Fake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eight Crazy Nights


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Damnation Alley


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

cujo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bad Santa


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

A christmas carol


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zookeeper


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Year One


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

X-Men - Apocalypse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watch Out, We're Mad


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

V for Vendetta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Bed


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Titanic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Saturn 3


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

R.I.P.D


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Queen Of The Desert


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Police Academy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oliver's Ghost


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Next Friday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Married Life


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lost Boys, The


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kashmir


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Janky Promoters


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Incredibles


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hollow Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girl in Gold Boots


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Falling Down


----------



## Amaroq (Apr 25, 2013)

Eagle Eye


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

District 9


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Candyman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beverly Hills Ninja


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Avatar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie High


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Youngblood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiu Xiu: The Sent Down Girl


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

War Horse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vampire Circus


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Underworld


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Taken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shogun Assassin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rango


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Queen of the damned


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paradise Murdered


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nemesis Game


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Message In A Bottle


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Last of the Mohicans


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kal Poche


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jumanji


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Inception


----------



## animefreak (Jun 4, 2013)

Howl's Moving Castle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Geri's Game


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Flight of the Navigator


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eight Below


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Down and Out in Beverly Hills


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cat in the Brain, A


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

B-Minor


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zerophelia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Youngblood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

XChange


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Waterboy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vantage Point


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uncertainty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Two Weeks


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Star Wars


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Robin Hood Men in Tights


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quiz Show


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pale Moon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ocean's Eleven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Die Alone


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MacGruber


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Professional, The


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Professional, The


Oops. Little Women*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keep Cool


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Just Married


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In Enemy Hands


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hack Attack


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Goldfinger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fine Madness, A


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eternal Moment


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

drumline


----------



## animefreak (Jun 4, 2013)

Coraline


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bridesmaids


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ask the Dust


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zookeeper


----------



## Starnicole (May 29, 2016)

Youth in Revolt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtro II: The Second Encounter


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Waiting For Forever


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Village of the Giants


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Up


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Torrential


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Some Kind of Hero


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Runaway Jury


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen of the Mountain


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Patriot


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ocean's Eleven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Necessary Roughness


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

*Manatsu no Chikyū*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Shop of Horrors


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kingpin


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jerk, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Imaginary Heroes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Hangover


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Great Expectations


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fargo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eternity and a Day


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dumb and Dumber


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Catch That Kid


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Baby's Day Out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aliens of the Deep


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zootopia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yonna in the Solitary Fortress


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xchange


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Warning Shot


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Valiant


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Untouchables


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

To Hell and Back :evil


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Seven Pounds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Return to Paradise


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quiet Type


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Perfect Creature


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Omen, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New Waterford Girl


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mad Money


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lucky Loser


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Kid


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jumanji


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iron Giant, The


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hall Pass


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Gone Girl


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Freddy Vs Jason


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

East of Eden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deathstalker


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cache


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Black Mass (great movie!)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All In the Groove - Blues Traveler


----------



## Spyce (May 19, 2016)

Zodiac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yobi, the Five Tailed Fox


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtro II: The Second Encounter


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Waiting For Forever


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vengeful Heart


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Uncle Buck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Time Changer


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

SkyFall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reform School Girls


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quills


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Passion Play


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ocean's Thirteen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Neverending Story


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Machete Kills


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Vera


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

K-PAX


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jagged Edge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Invasion of the Bee Girls


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gleaming the Cube


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Full Monty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enemy at the Gates


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Down and Out In Beverly Hills


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Clash by Night


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Beethoven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Under the Moon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoltan, Hound of Dracula


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yesterday Was a Lie


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

X-Men: The Last Stand (Or whatever it was)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

War Horse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vigilante


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Up the Creek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trapped in Paradise


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Social Network


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reach for the Sky


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quarantine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Phone Booth


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Open Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Now Is Good


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

My Cousin Vinny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last Train from Gun Hill


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Karate Kid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Go with It


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Iron Man


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Heartbreak Kid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grandma's Boy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fast Five


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Exit Wounds


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dark Country


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Choose Me


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Blade Runner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Anywhere But Here


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zulu Dawn


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Young Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

xXx: The Return of Xander Cage


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Witches of Eastwick


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

V for Vendetta


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

Ultraviolet


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ted


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

School Daze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red: Werewolf Hunter


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

Quantum of Solace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pumpkinhead


----------



## PAP (Jul 7, 2016)

Braveheart


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Omen, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nitrate Kisses


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mad Max - Fury Road


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Leviathan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keyhole


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Juno


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Invasion of the Bee Girls


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Home For the Holidays


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going for Broke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Free Willy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enchanted


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Deep Impact


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cold Turkey


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Beach Blanket Bingo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aeon Flux


----------



## masterof (Jul 8, 2016)

Zootopia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellowbeard


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

X-Men - The Last Stand


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walk, Don't Run


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

V/H/S


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Bed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tipping Point


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Soul Surfer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Regarding Henry


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Quiet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Permanent Vacation


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Out for Justice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

None But the Lonely Heart


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Married to the Mob


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Look Both Ways


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Keeping The Faith


----------



## daisyjimin (Jul 16, 2016)

jumanji


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Inception


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hellraiser


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Getting There


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

First Blood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Exit to Eden


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Diabolique


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cries in the Dark


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bad Santa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aliens in the Attic


----------



## daisyjimin (Jul 16, 2016)

zombieland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You So Crazy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtro


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Are What We Are


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

View From The Top


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Upstream Color


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Transformers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sweetest Thing, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Running Man


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Quiet Room


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Panic Room


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

On Golden Pond


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Narco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mad Max: Beyond Thunderdome


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lake Placid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keep Cool


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Juno


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Independence Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hanna


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Grapes of Wrath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Feeling Minnesota


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

E.T.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Days


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Crash


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Billionaire Boys Club


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Agent Cody Banks


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zoolander


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Year Of The Dog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X2


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

War of the Worlds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vampires Suck


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Underdog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tipping Point


----------



## Mik3 (Nov 11, 2015)

Se7en


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rest Stop


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quo Vadis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pelican Man


----------



## Mik3 (Nov 11, 2015)

Oldboy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

North by Northwest


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mad Max - Fury Road


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lease Wife


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Knowing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jeepers Creepers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Island of Terror


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Happiness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gloomy Sunday


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fargo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Enter the Dragon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Donnie Darko


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cold Cold Heart


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Beetlejuice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ace in the Hole


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zootopia


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

X-men Apocalypse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Warm Bodies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vegas Vacation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Urban Cowboy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Tourist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Side Effects


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Radio


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quatermass and the Pit


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pineapple Express


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Omen, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New Best Friend


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Men at Work


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lizzie Borden Took an Ax


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

King Kong


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jetsons: The Movie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Idiocracy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Habana Blues


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gigli :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Faraway, So Close!


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Elf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Divorcing Jack


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Click


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Being Human


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Anchorman


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zoolander


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yesterday Was a Lie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

X-Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Water For Elephants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Up the Academy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Transporter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Seeing Other People


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Runaway Jury


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quantum of Solace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Phat Girlz


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Only God Forgives


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Near Dark


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Magic Mike


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lizzie Borden Took an Ax


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

King Ralph


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jason's Lyric


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Innocent Blood


----------



## Jhaimcee (May 6, 2014)

Hannah Montana: the movie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girl Most Likely


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Forrest Gump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Edge of Seventeen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Razor's Edge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Closing the Ring


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Black Swan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

At Close Range


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zapped


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yours Emotionally


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

X Moor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walking on Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Valley Girl


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tricky Brains


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sahara


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rampart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queens Logic


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Push


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh! What a Lovely War


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Names in Marble


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Minority Report


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemonade Joe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kashmir


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

John Dies at the End


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Into The Blue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hold Back the Dawn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Gattaca


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frozen River


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

End of Days.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dead Girl, The


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Casper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bird of the Air, A


----------



## everlong (Sep 1, 2016)

A Beautiful Mind (this might have been listed already oh well)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zen Noir


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Youngblood


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X-Paroni


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

War on a String


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vertigo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unlawful Entry


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Texas Chainsaw Massacre.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Stand By Me


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Rain Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarrel, The


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pineapple Express


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Only Angels Have Wings


----------



## fishstew (Dec 5, 2012)

National Lampoon's European Vacation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Moon Child


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Leviathan


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kill List


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Into the Blue


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Hangover


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Green Fish


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Fatal Attraction.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escape at Dawn


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Death Becomes Her.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Clay Pigeons


----------



## fishstew (Dec 5, 2012)

Blazing Saddles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And the Ship Sails On


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zookeeper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yours Emotionally


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

X-Men - The Last Stand


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Welcome to the Sticks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Velvet Goldmine


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Under The Tuscan Sun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trojan Warrior


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spider Lilies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rain Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quicksilver Highway


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pi


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ocean's Thirteen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Number 23


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Man in the Wilderness


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lake Placid


----------



## SmokeyWillow (Jun 18, 2014)

Kick-***


Hahaha, I forgot *** was a "bad" word lol.....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jumanji


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Isolation


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Hall Pass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grill Point


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fargo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

East of Eden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Devil Fish


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Coraline


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Big Nothing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Alien Vs Predator


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zabriskie Point


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yes Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiu Xiu: The Sent Down Girl


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Waterboy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vacancy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unthinkable


----------



## sometimeslonely (Sep 16, 2016)

The Crush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Serenity


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

_Romance sentimentale_ (directed by Sergei M. Eisenstein)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quatermass and the Pit


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Phone Booth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On Hostile Ground


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Number 23


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mo' Money


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lake City


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Knock Off


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kiss of Death


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Juno


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Am Trying to Break Your Heart


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hack Attack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gator


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Flight of the Navigator


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

E.T (Extra-Terrestrial)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dracula 2000


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Cross of Iron


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bullitt


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Alcatraz


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zootopia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Wish!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

X-Men.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When Boys Fly


----------



## MikeTeck (Aug 24, 2016)

V for Vendetta


----------



## Lemongrass (Sep 28, 2016)

Unfriended


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tomb Raider


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rain Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quadrophenia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Offside


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nebraska


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Macon County Line


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Karate Kid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jiro Dreams of Sushi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

In the Electric Mist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Howling, The


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gone Girl


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Finding Nemo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything Must Go


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Days Of Thunder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Clara's Heart


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bonfire of the Vanities


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And the Sea Will Tell


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zookeeper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Lie in April


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtro II: The Second Encounter


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Walk Of Shame


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Venus Wars


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Twelve O'Clock High


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Shutter Island


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Racer X


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Quaratine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Philosophy of a Knife


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

October Sky.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nut Job, The


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Minority Report


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lulu on the Bridge


----------



## MikeTeck (Aug 24, 2016)

Killing Them Softly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Julien Donkey-Boy


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

I Am Sam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hidden Agenda


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Ghost in the Shell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

For the Birds


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Entourage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cry-Baby


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Blue Crush


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

American Pyscho


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zinda


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Young Guns


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

X-Men: Apocalypse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Warrior King


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Village


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under One Roof


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

To the Devil a Daughter


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Spectre


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Radio Flyer


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quo Vadis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Phar Lap


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

The Omen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New Best Friend


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Mummy Returns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Look at Me


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

*Killer Klowns from Outer Space

*Trapping people in cotton candy like spiders... oh god! The ultimate horror! The movie was awful though...


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Just Married


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Injustice


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

How To Lose a Guy In 10 Days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Guilty as Sin


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Forgetting Sarah Marshall


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eyes Wide Shut


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Devils on the Doorstep


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Catch Me If You Can


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bad Santa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Hell Broke Loose


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Zack and Miri Make a Porno


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Wish!


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

X Moor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When Boys Fly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Very Bad Things


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

U-571


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Tenacious D Pick of Destiny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stormy Monday


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Ringer, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen of Cactus Cove


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Predator


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old ******


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

North by Northwest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Men Behind the Sun


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Leviathan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kick the Moon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

J. Edgar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Indochine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Held for Ransom


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Gone Girl


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Free Willy


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Eye See You


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Damien: Omen II


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Children of the Corn


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Blazing Saddles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Angel-A


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Zootopia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Youth in Revolt


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X-Paroni


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Waterworld


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Volcano


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Underworld


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Temple Grandin


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Superbad


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Role Models


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quo Vadis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old Joy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Forgotten


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Monster Hunt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Live Nude Girls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keys to Tulsa


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jaloux


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In the Mouth of Madness


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Half-Life


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Deeds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Freeze Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Extremities


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Day Zero


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Creature from the Black Lagoon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brother Bear


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Attack of the 50 ft Woman


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Zoolander


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yugo & Lala


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

X-Men 3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Welcome to the Punch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vengeance Is Mine


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

Undisputed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tango & Cash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Serenity


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ricochet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Little Marriage, A


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Places in the Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Night Stud


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Looking Back


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Mission Impossible


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Living Out Loud


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Keeping Time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jeff, Who Lives at Home


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Innerspace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hardly Working


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Goodfellas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flowers in the Shadows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ender's Game


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Demonic Toys


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

Carmen Jones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Biker Boyz


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

Aina


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zerophilia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Young Guns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xala


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Where the Red Fern Grows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Velvet Smooth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultraviolet


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tarzan


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Safety Not Guaranteed


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Red Dawn


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Quarantine


----------



## octobersky1 (Jul 2, 2015)

Pearl Harbor


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Old Boy.

Man that was a cool movie.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Looking Back


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mafia Cop


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Little Miss Sunshine.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

K-11


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Jungle Fever


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Immediate Boarding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hanna


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Get Out


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Frantic


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

E.T. The Extraterrestrial


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Dear Diary


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

C2C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brannigan


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Absentia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zoolander


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yamakasi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

X Men


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wake The Dead


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Voyage to the bottom of the sea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Up the Creek


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Titanic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sound of My Voice


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ratatouille


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Queen Of Hearts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pathfinder


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

One Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Needful Things


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Moana


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Lake placid 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeper of Darkness


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lord of the Rings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Island of Death


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Home Alone


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Godzilla


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flipping Out


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Earth Defense Force


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Dante's Peak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chill Factor


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Backdraft


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Apple Dumpling Gang


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zinda


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Young Guns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

XXX: Return of Xander Cage


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wayne's World


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Voodoo Woman


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Umbra


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Tango & Cash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Suspect Zero


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ricochet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Night In


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pulp Fiction


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ocean Waves


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Nothing To Declare


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Melvin and Howard


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

La La Land


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keep Cool


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jarhead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's a Boy Girl Thing


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

House


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gross Anatomy


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Fandango


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everlasting Moments


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Dallas Buyers Club


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Circle of Iron


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Besieged


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Adam's Apples


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Zombieland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Lie in April


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X-Paroni


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Weekend at Bernie's


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

Valerie And Her Week Of Wonders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undead or Alive


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tampopo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

See No Evil, Hear No Evil


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

Rocky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarantine 2: Terminal


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pandora's Box


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Only the Lonely


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

Need For Speed


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

Matrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Shop of Horrors


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Knife In The Water


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Juno


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Independence Day


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Home Alone


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ghost In The Shell


----------

